# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  استرتيجية الذئب 200 - 500 نقطة باذن الله  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## عبد العزيز ابودية

اخواني الاعزاء  
خلال اكثر من اربع اشهر وانا ادرس استرتيجيات ومؤشرات  عديدة وصلت لاكثر من الف مؤشر
وقد وصلت الى مؤشر بسيط جدا اذا قمت بتطبيقة قد تصل نسبة نجاحة الى اكثر من 90%
ويحقق لك 200 الى 500 نقطة  يوميا على فريم 30 دقيقة باذن الله
المهم هو نقطة الدخول التى تحددها حركة السوق وتكون شبة مؤكدة وتتطلب متابعة 
حيث لايوجد وقت لتوقع الوصول الى اعلى او اقل سعر ولكن عند الوصول الى اقل سعر او اعلى سعر
نضع الامر
 واذا كنا غير متابعين نضع امرالدخول على سعر السوق واخذ الربح 150 الى 200 نقطة
وايقاف الخسارة 50 نقطة 
اما اذا كنا متابعين للسوق باستمرار ممكن ان نتصرف بطريقة نقل نقطة ايقاف الخسارة الى اقرب نقطة دعم او مقاومة واغلاق الصفقة والدخول عكسها عند تحقق نقطة العكس 
ارفق المؤشر وسأقوم بوضع التوصيات عند تحقق شرط الدخول او الخروج
ومن الممكن ان نشترك معا بالمتابعة ولاحقا ممكن ان نتواصل معا عن طريق تنبية اعضاء الاستراتيجية الى تحقق الشرط 
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## hatim111

السلام عليكم
استاذ عبد العزيز
هل هناك مجال لبعض الشرح للمؤشر؟
كيف نحدد نقطة الدخول والهدف ؟
وشكرا

----------


## جمال

الاستراتجية تحتاج شرح اخي 
ياليت لو تفصل شوق

----------


## $$المأمون$$

مؤشر رائع...انا كنت قد ارفقته في هذا المنتدى وقمت بتجربته على فريم الساعه وهو رائع ومذهل ..بارك الله بك اخي الكريم على فتحك للموضوع

----------


## $$المأمون$$

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49950.html

----------


## aljameel

بارك الله فيك

----------


## muhxp

ارجو ان تضع بعض الامثلة السابقة لنتدري عليها قبل افتتاح السوق

----------


## aljameel

للمراقبة

----------


## aljameel



----------


## aljameel



----------


## aljameel

اذا المؤاشر 100% 
 فالمجنون بيعطي تقريبا  1000 نقطة 
اليورو دولار 300 نقطة
الكيبل 100 نقطة 
كل شي ممكن فلنراقب الله كريم

----------


## M. Abo samra

يا ريت شرح اكثر للاستراتيجيه

----------


## aljameel

> يا ريت شرح اكثر للاستراتيجيه

   نرسم خطا يمتد من النقطة 1لل 4 إلى الأعلى أو الأسفل 
وخطا يمتد من نقطة 5 
ونقطة التقاء الخطين هي النقطة 6 وهي الهدف

----------


## M. Abo samra

> نرسم خطا يمتد من النقطة 1لل 4 إلى الأعلى أو الأسفل  وخطا يمتد من نقطة 5  ونقطة التقاء الخطين هي النقطة 6 وهي الهدف

 و عندما يظهر الرقم 5 ندخل بسعر السوق ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> و عندما يظهر الرقم 5 ندخل بسعر السوق ؟؟؟

 للتجربة لانعرف كم نسبة المصداقية جرب على الديمو اولا 
المفروض الدخول بيع او شراء من عند الرقم 5
اعمل اكثر من تجربة على الديمو

----------


## am_2777

المفروض على حسب الموشر النص ساعه المفروض انه يطلع مش اقل من 70 نقطه فوق

----------


## mustafa83

> مؤشر رائع...انا كنت قد ارفقته في هذا المنتدى وقمت بتجربته على فريم الساعه وهو رائع ومذهل ..بارك الله بك اخي الكريم على فتحك للموضوع

 ماذا لو تاخرت عن الرقم خمسة على فريم الساعة؟
هل تنصحني اذا تاخرت على الرقم خمسة(نقطة الدخول) انا اعمل على فريم النصف ساعة.؟

----------


## ابولو138

الان فرصة بيع عالنصف ساعه لليورو من 3600 تقريبا 
هدف 3510    
نتابع

----------


## aljameel

اخواني  هذا مؤاشر  موجات اليوت مفيد للمضارب يتكون من خمس موجات  يعمل على فريم 5 دقائق وعلى اي فريم ممكن ساعة ونصف ساعة  افضل العمل علية على 5 دقائق وخطف نقاط من 10 لل 50 نقطة  صورة المؤاشر

----------


## am_2777

الدولار فرنك ياجماعه انا رايى انه هيبدا موجه هبوط  مستمره لاكثر من 100 نقطه تحت من اللوقتى
ولا فى حد موجود ليه راى تانى

----------


## am_2777

> اخواني  هذا مؤاشر  موجات اليوت مفيد للمضارب يتكون من خمس موجات  يعمل على فريم 5 دقائق وعلى اي فريم ممكن ساعة ونصف ساعة  افضل العمل علية على 5 دقائق وخطف نقاط من 10 لل 50 نقطة  صورة المؤاشر

 ممكن شرح مبسط ليه 
يعنى لما النقطه تظهر فوق الشمعه
نبيع ولما تظهر من تحت نشترى ولاايه

----------


## am_2777

ولا على حسب الموجه الاخيره

----------


## سهم ثامر

معقوله اليورو دولار بيع ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن شرح مبسط ليه 
> يعنى لما النقطه تظهر فوق الشمعه
> نبيع ولما تظهر من تحت نشترى ولاايه

 الرقم 5 متحرك ممكن ينتقل من شمعة لشمعة اعلى او العكس
ارسم فيبو مابين 3 و 4 الهدف هو 5

----------


## ابولو138

عالنص ساعه نعم حسب الاستراتيجيه 
احنا نشتغل ديموووووووووو ترى 
الاستراتيجيه تحت التجربه

----------


## am_2777

> الرقم 5 متحرك ممكن ينتقل من شمعة لشمعة اعلى او العكس
> ارسم فيبو مابين 3 و 4 الهدف هو 5

 اوكى مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> اوكى مشكور

 العفووووووو حبيبي

----------


## am_2777

> عالنص ساعه نعم حسب الاستراتيجيه 
> احنا نشتغل ديموووووووووو ترى 
> الاستراتيجيه تحت التجربه

 انا رايى ان فريم الساعه لما بيتفق مع الاربع ساعات خصوصا فى الفتره دى بيجيب نتائج افضل من فريم النص حاليا وعموما اللاسترتيجيه تحت المراقبه لسه

----------


## عبقرينو

يا شباب الباوند دولار على فريم النصف ساعة الفرصة صحيحة او   لا

----------


## am_2777

خط من 1 الى 4 غير طريقه لهبوط حاليا فى اليورو دولار

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

طبعا ياخي الهدف يختلف بين فريم وفريم ولو شفت الهدف على الفريم اليومي تجدة اكثر من الف نقطة لاكن مين يصبر

----------


## سهم ثامر

طيب الان هل حقق الدخول شراء ؟؟ 
وكيف اعرف انه الان وصل لمنطقه الدخول شراء

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

لم يتحقق هدف الدخول على فريم الساعة لغاية الان ولكن بين لحظة واخرى ممكن تحققة
يجب ان يظهر الرقم 5 على المؤشرين معا

----------


## سهم ثامر

انا عندي مشكله اجل لانه الرقم 5 ظاهر عندي  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

ممكن تحققة عند الخط الاخضر على فريم النصف ساعة والله اعلم
يجب الانتظار قبل الدخول مة اخرى

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

الرقم 5 ظاهر على فريم النصف ساعة وغير ظاهر على الساعة ممكن يظر على فريم الساعة عند 0.68

----------


## سهم ثامر

طيب ايش فائدة الخط الاخضر اللي يظهر على فريم نص ساعه ؟؟؟

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

يحدد هدف الشراء اذا كنت بايع

----------


## سهم ثامر

كيف ارفق صورة انا ابغاك تشوف الرسمة اللي عندي هل هي صحيحه ام لا ؟؟

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

file
save as picture 
وارسلها مع ردك ارفاق ملف

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

أخ رنين ارجو ان تكون قد التزمت باستوب كما ذكرت وضمنت ال 50 نقطة
واذا لم تكن التزمت بامكانك الانتظار والتعزيز عن تحقق شرط الساعة للدخول

----------


## سهم ثامر

اريد ادراج صورة يقلي ادخل موقع الصوره ؟؟؟

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

الخطوات :
1- ارفق ملف في المشاركة
2- brows
3- اختيار وين حفظت الصورة
4- رفع
اعتمد المشاركة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
استودعكم الله  
ولا تتسرعوا تأكدوا من تحقق شروط الدخول وعند تحقق ارباح انقل الستوب لضمان تلك الارباح
وخاصة اذا كنت تعمل على فريم النصف ساعة 
والافضل العمل على فريم الساعة 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## سهم ثامر

هادا هوا الفريم الساعه

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> سأرترك لكم الموضوع لتكملوا المسيرة سأعود لموضوعى بالتوصيات من الأسبوع القادم (يبدو أن صاحب الموضوع غير مرحب بما أفعل)

 بالعكس اخ كريم انت اضفيت على الموضوع روح الجماعة والعمل الصادق والشفاف ولكن لي عدة ملاحظات واعتقد انها من حقي وحق الاخوان المشاركين على اساس استخدام المؤشر فقط واذا كنت تدخل في الصفقات بناء على مؤشرات اخرى فقداخرجت الاخوان عن طريقة الاسترتيجية لان الغالبية يعملون على المؤشر فقط
ويالتالى نحن لانتحدث عن استرتيجية الذئب بل عن استرتيجية اخرى قد تكون ناجة اكثر او اقل وما لم يعجبني هو ان تقول انك سترسل اجابات على الخاص حتى لايفسر ذلك منفعة او دعاية شخصية لقد طرحت موضوع الاسترتيجية بعد ان عملت عليها على الحقيقي لاكثر من اربع اشهر ولاادعي انني اخترعتها فهو مؤشر هداني الله الية بعد ان درست اكثر من الف مؤشر كما ذكرت في بداية الموضوع واردت ان تعم الفائدة ليس علي فقط وانما على الجميع وقد خاطبني الكثيرين من خلال الخاص ولكني اخبرتهم ان ردودي ستكون على العام وهذا ما ارجوة من الجميع  والله من وراء القصد

----------


## kareemmalki

وأنا لم أرد على أحد على الخاص ولا أى شيء الناس فقط تبعث على الخاص فأرد على الخاص وكل ما أرد به من يريد مناقشة شيء فهو في الموضوع أو يضيف إيميلي...وأغلب الناس هي ناس تتعلم الفوركس من الصفر ما في مصلحة شخصية...كما أنت فكرت

----------


## kareemmalki

على العموم الإستراتيجية للجميع وأخرين سألوا عن كيفية تحسينها وما أستخدم...فبماذا أرد...أنا أرد بما أفعل لتأكيد المؤشر فقط لا غير وطالما أنك تريد وجه الله والربح لأخوانك...مثلي تماماً فلماذا يضايقك ما أقول بأنى أستخدم مؤشر أخر...كان هذا إجابة على أسئلة الأخرين فقط لا غير...الله أعلم بما أردت بما كنت أفعل والنويا لا يعلمها إلا الله 
وأنا كما ذكرت...لن أكمل بالموضوع...وجزالك الله خيرا...ولكن قد دخل الشيطان في النفوس...فسأخرج أنا...من الموضوع وأنا لي موضوعي الخاص وليوفق الله الجميع

----------


## kareemmalki

ملحوظة: هي موجات وولفي وليست وولف أى بإسم صاحبها وليست معناها الذئب

----------


## الطائر الصغير

اخوانى الاعزاء
من خلال مراقبتى للاستراتيجيه وخاصه على الباوند  دولار تبين انه ممكن يظهر رقم 5 على فريم 
الساعه وفريم النص وفى بعض الاحيان يكون العكس بمعنى على الساعه يكون شراء وعلى النص
بيع اريد ان اعرف ماهى افضل العملات واكتر مصداقيه مع المؤشر وعلى اى فريم اقوى وباركه 
الله فيكم.

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> على العموم الإستراتيجية للجميع وأخرين سألوا عن كيفية تحسينها وما أستخدم...فبماذا أرد...أنا أرد بما أفعل لتأكيد المؤشر فقط لا غير وطالما أنك تريد وجه الله والربح لأخوانك...مثلي تماماً فلماذا يضايقك ما أقول بأنى أستخدم مؤشر أخر...كان هذا إجابة على أسئلة الأخرين فقط لا غير...الله أعلم بما أردت بما كنت أفعل والنويا لا يعلمها إلا الله 
> وأنا كما ذكرت...لن أكمل بالموضوع...وجزالك الله خيرا...ولكن قد دخل الشيطان في النفوس...فسأخرج أنا...من الموضوع وأنا لي موضوعي الخاص وليوفق الله الجميع

 اكيد انت افهمتني غلط اخ كريم الله يكرمك 
انا كما ذكرت لم اخترع او اطور المؤشر ولكني اردت الاشارة الية
 كما ان هنالك الكثير من الناس تستخدمة مثلي ومثلك 
وكان الهدف من فتح ورشة هو تحديد نقاط قوة المؤشر والتركيز عليها
وتحديد نقاط ضعف المؤشر ومحاولة تلافيها عن طريق التجارب العملية سواء ديمو او حقيقي 
وما هي افضل الفترات والازواج وغير ذلك
وما قصدتة بالخاص ان انقاش على العم اعم فائدة  
وانت بنتائجك الباهرة اثبت نجاح المؤشر وخروجك من الموضوع خسارة لنا جميعا
وكما ذكرت ان هدفنا المصلحة العامة والتي تؤدي بالنهاية لفائدة الجميع 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> اخوانى الاعزاء
> من خلال مراقبتى للاستراتيجيه وخاصه على الباوند  دولار تبين انه ممكن يظهر رقم 5 على فريم 
> الساعه وفريم النص وفى بعض الاحيان يكون العكس بمعنى على الساعه يكون شراء وعلى النص
> بيع اريد ان اعرف ماهى افضل العملات واكتر مصداقيه مع المؤشر وعلى اى فريم اقوى وباركه 
> الله فيكم.

 المؤشر اقوى على فريم الساعة 
وخلال الاسبوع القادم باذن اللة وبتعاون الجميع نستطيع تحديد نهاية الموجة الخامسة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> ملحوظة: هي موجات وولفي وليست وولف أى بإسم صاحبها وليست معناها الذئب

 بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على المعلومة وجازاك الله خيرا 
وولفي وولدة
 وارجو ان تعتبرني مثل والدك لانك بعمر اولادي

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

اخونا الكريم عبدالعزيز شكرا جزيلا لك على تنبيهنا لهذا المؤشر الرائع  
عندي استفسار الله يحفظك هل الارقام تظهر بالتدريج يعني يظهر 1 ثم 2 ثم 3  او يظهر 5 فقط على طول  
اذا كانت تظهر بالتدريج ليه مانستفيد من منها مثلا اذا ظهر رقم 2 وكان الاتجاه نزول نبيع واذا ظهر 3 نشتري وهكذا 
ياليت اكون قد اوصلت لك استفساري بوضوح 
دمتم بصحه وعافيه

----------


## diamond_fx

أولا اشكر الأخوين عبد العزيز أبودية وكريم مالكي والأخوة الأخرين على طرح هذه الإستراتيجية الفذة وأخص بالذكر الأستاذ عبد العزيز لأنه هو من فتح هذا الموضوع  
فبارك الله لكم في مالكم وعمركم ورزقكم السعادة في الدنيا والأخرة وجعلكم دوما نبراسا للخير والفائدة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> اخونا الكريم عبدالعزيز شكرا جزيلا لك على تنبيهنا لهذا المؤشر الرائع  
> عندي استفسار الله يحفظك هل الارقام تظهر بالتدريج يعني يظهر 1 ثم 2 ثم 3  او يظهر 5 فقط على طول  
> اذا كانت تظهر بالتدريج ليه مانستفيد من منها مثلا اذا ظهر رقم 2 وكان الاتجاه نزول نبيع واذا ظهر 3 نشتري وهكذا 
> ياليت اكون قد اوصلت لك استفساري بوضوح 
> دمتم بصحه وعافيه

 اخي العزيز 
الارقام 1 و2 و 3 و 4 دائما متكونة ونحن ننتظر فقط الرقم 5 وعند ظهور الرقم 5 وثباتة وتحرك السع وابتعادة عنة ما يقارب 20 نقطة او اكثر حسب العملة ندخل امر الشراء او البيع وعند كسب 50 نقطة او اكثر نحرك الستوب الى نقطة الدخول والهدف الخط المرسوم بين النقطة 1و3  او 1 و4 حسب اذا كان هابط او صاعد
وعند الوصول الى الهدف يظهر الرقم 5 مرة اخرى حيث تتغير الارقام السابقة بحيث يكتب مكان الرقم 5 السابق 4 
وهكذا 
وهنالك شروط تعزز ان السوق ثابت ولن يفلت من ايدينا في مواقع الارقام وانخفاضها او ارتفاعها عن غيرها
ولن اشرح ذلك الان وذلك لتفادي التعقيد حتى يتم استيعاب بدائيات الطريقة وبعد ذلك يتم شرحة  
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> أولا اشكر الأخوين عبد العزيز أبودية وكريم مالكي والأخوة الأخرين على طرح هذه الإستراتيجية الفذة وأخص بالذكر الأستاذ عبد العزيز لأنه هو من فتح هذا الموضوع  
> فبارك الله لكم في مالكم وعمركم ورزقكم السعادة في الدنيا والأخرة وجعلكم دوما نبراسا للخير والفائدة

 بارك الله فيك يا اخ الماس 
وانني لم اعرف طعم الربح والثقة الا بعد ان طبقت هذة اللاسترتيجية 
فالحقيقة انني اشجع الجميع على متابعة هذة الاسترتيجية لانها جيدة وغير معقدة وتحقق نتائج فوق 90%
فيكفي والله ياخي هدرا لاموال العرب والمسلمين في اسواق المال 
كل فلس يحققةاي مسلم او عربي هو مكسب لنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اخي العزيز عبدالعزيز ابودية
 اضافة للمؤاشر
اتوقع رسم فيبو مابين 3 و 4  الهدف 5 وبموجبه ندخل بيع او شراء
تحياتي

----------


## simpa2000f

عندي سؤال محيرني هل يتحرك رقم 5 بعد ما يظهر أول مره لانه بصراحه عملت له باك تست يدوي لمده اسبوع وطلعت النتائج ارقام فلكيه . ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

توقع بناء على دراسة المؤشر :
( نرجوا الانتباة بعدم الدخول بناء على هذا التوقع انما هو مجرد وجهة نظر ويكون الدخول عند تحقق الشروط ) 
 بدراسة المؤشر على الفريم اليومي والاربع ساعات لليورو دولار يبدو ان الموجة الخامسة الهابطة لاتزال مستمرة وخاصة اذا فتحت الاسواق الاتنين صباحا على انخفاض الى ما دون 1.3350 او انها ترتفع فقط لغاية  1.3540( وهو المرجح)  تم تعود للانخفاض قد تصل الى 1.28 او حتى 1.21 نهاية موجة الهبوط الخامسة على الفريم اليومي  
ملاحظة ليست تخمين او تنجيم والعياذ بالله
 انما دراسات وحسابات 
والامر اولا واخيرا بيد مالك الملك سبحانه وتهالى 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## moxa

> يورو دولار شراء 4 ساعات ويومي والنقطة 1.3258 دعم هام نترقبه إذا تم كسره بيع وإذا لم يتم شراء

 فعلا كلامك صحيح 
ظهر الرقم 5 على الاربع ساعات و اليومي

----------


## aw_el

السلام عليكم اخواني 
ارى ان الرقم خمسه تكون على اليورو دولار  فى فريم الساعة والربع ساعات

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
> نرجوا من الاستاذ عبدالعزيز 
> إعادة شرح طريقة عمله وإرفاق المؤشرات المساعده في مشاركه واحد لاني بصراحة  تهت مع الشرح وخصوصا اليوم وعلى تكون رقم 5 في الكيبل على النص ساعه بيع لم تظهر عندي لماذا  
> ارجوا الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن

 الاخ سمبا 
فرصة بيع الكيبل التي اشرت لهما اليوم الساعة 11 
اعتمدت على حسابات خاصة على المؤشر - رسم يدوي - شاشرحة لاحقا  
بعد ما اشوف ليش تم نقل الاستراتيجية من قبل ادارة الموقع

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

> السلام عليكم اخواني 
> ارى ان الرقم خمسه تكون على اليورو دولار فى فريم الساعة والربع ساعات

 اخوي الكريم لم يظهر الرقم 5 على اليورو دولار على فريم الساعه

----------


## aw_el

تكونت عندي على شمعة الساعة 5 بتوقيت مكه على فريم الساعة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

الاخ سمير صيام المحترم 
كانت تظهر الاستراتيجية في زاوية التوصيات  
وقد وجدتها الان تحت عنوان منقول 
ارجوا اعلامنا اذاكان ذلك ترقية لها او العكس وماذا يعني منقول 
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لادارة المتداول العربي

----------


## aw_el

الاستاذ عبد العزيز ايه رايك فى اليورو دولار

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

> تكونت عندي على شمعة الساعة 5 بتوقيت مكه على فريم الساعة

 اخوي الكريم ياليت تتاكد هل هي على اليورو دولار الامريكي او اليورو دولار استرالي 
معلش سامحني ولكن عشان اشوف وش المشكله عندي

----------


## aw_el

على EUR/USD

----------


## aw_el

ايه يا شباب حد دخل شراء على اليورو دولالالالالالالار ولا ايه يا جماعه

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

اخونا الكريم عبدالعزيز ليه يظهر الرقم 5 عند البعض ومايظهر عند البعض الاخر

----------


## Forex 01

> ايه يا شباب حد دخل شراء على اليورو دولالالالالالالار ولا ايه يا جماعه

  
أنا دخلت شراء من 1.3318   
ديموووووووو   :Boxing:  
ستوب 50 نقطة و بروفيت 80 
مع اني مو مقتنع فيها كثير  :Emoticon1:

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> الاستاذ عبد العزيز ايه رايك فى اليورو دولار

 اليور دولار اشارة الشراء على فريم الساعة والاربع ساعات 
لكن الارتداد لم يتعزز بعد 
المطلوب انتظار القاع للشراء الدفع نح الاسفل عالي جدا حاليا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير صيام المحترم 
> كانت تظهر الاستراتيجية في زاوية التوصيات  
> وقد وجدتها الان تحت عنوان منقول 
> ارجوا اعلامنا اذاكان ذلك ترقية لها او العكس وماذا يعني منقول 
> مع خالص شكري وتقديري لادارة المتداول العربي

 هلا ياغالى الاستراتيجية كانت فى قسم التوصيات وهو قسم للتوصيات فقط لكن موضوعك به طريقها وشرحها ومتابعة فمكانها الطبيعى فى المنتدى العام

----------


## kareemmalki

أخ عبد العزيز حياك الله...الناس تتمنى أن يكون موضوعها بالعام...فأنا أراها ترقية....يستاهلها موضوعك

----------


## lotfi1

ممكن توضيح هذه الفرصة من الاستاذ عبد العزيز 
و لقد ظهر الرقم 5 على فريم النصف ساعة و كذالك نلاحظ تكون قمة 
و أرجو التصحيح جازاك الله خيرا

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> كيف نستفيد من المؤشر الرجاء التوضيح ولو قليلا...
> تقبل ودي

 اخي الكريم تم الشرح في صفحة 60

----------


## aw_el

المحرر الصحفي  

> المؤشر المساعد مرفق في المشاركة رقم 877 صفحة 59

 اخي الكريم  
شكرا اخي

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> اخي الكريم   المؤشر هو cci  و تم وضعه للمساعدة للاستراتيجية الاساسية  واليك هذا المثال لشرحه:  رقم 5 ظهر على فريم النصف ساعة في المجنون  عند سعر 171.20 تقريبا  ولكن ان نظرت للمؤشر المضاف سترى انه لم يتشبع  كونه لم يهبط تحت الخط الاحمر  اما في الشمعتين الاخيرة نزل تحت الخط الاحمر  وبالتالي فان تكرار رقم 5 + وجودنا في مناطق التشبع  يعني شراء بكل قوة وكان ذلك عند سعر 169.04   وان كنت افضل فريم اكبر كما ذكرت سابقا  واختصار ماذكرت:  ان المنطقة فوق الخط الاحمر العلوي تعني بيع  والمنطقة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي تعني شراء  واي سؤال انا حاضر وبالتوفيق للجميع

 اشكرك اخي المحرر 
حقيقي المؤشر جيد وافضل من مؤشر RSI 21 الذي ارفقتة انا للمساعدة في معرفة الارتداد
لانة واضح ولايحتاج الى خبرة في تحديد نقطة الارتداد 
يا اخوان ارجوا الاستفادة قدر الامكان من خبرة الاخ المحرر

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> شكرا جزيلا للاخ المحرر على ملاحظاتة القيمة جدا جدا
> ووجودة بيننا تشريف
> للاسترتيجية 
> مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري

 موضوعك الرائع هو ما زادني شرفا اخي الكريم  و من حسن حظي التواجد بينكم

----------


## aw_el

من معي يا اخوان فى تكون الرقم خمسه على اليورو دولار فى الساعة والنصف ساعة

----------


## mustafa83

بارك الله بالجميع
ما رأيكم بهذه الفرصة
زوج الدولار كندي
ظهر الرقم 5 بيع على فريم النصف ساعة
و هو يتوافق مع مؤشر المحرر الصحفي حينما كان بالقمة
تحياتي

----------


## Forex 01

> من معي يا اخوان فى تكون الرقم خمسه على اليورو دولار فى الساعة والنصف ساعة

   تكون عندي على النصف ساعة ..  :015:    و لكن الساعة لم يتكون بعد ,,,, :Boxing:

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> ممكن توضيح هذه الفرصة من الاستاذ عبد العزيز 
> و لقد ظهر الرقم 5 على فريم النصف ساعة و كذالك نلاحظ تكون قمة 
> و أرجو التصحيح جازاك الله خيرا

 اما بفضل يا اخوان الابتعاد عن الكندي في هذة الاستراتيجية 
يوجد فرصة جيدة لشراء اليورو دولار حاليا وكما ذكرت الستوب تحت الرقم 5 مباشرة
والاهداف قريبة لان النزول ما انتهى

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> من معي يا اخوان فى تكون الرقم خمسه على اليورو دولار فى الساعة والنصف ساعة

 شراء شراء

----------


## abdrehman

الاستوب على 1.3100  ولا كمان تحت

----------


## abdrehman

قصدي في اليورو دولار

----------


## abdrehman

ماذا عن فرصة الباوند دولار .. على فريمي النصف الساعة والساعة ايضا ظهر الرقم5

----------


## المدارج

> من معي يا اخوان فى تكون الرقم خمسه على اليورو دولار فى الساعة والنصف ساعة

 انا لم يظهر عندي على الساعة

----------


## Forex 01

سؤال للأخ عبدالعزيز  
اذا تلاحظ في شارت اليورو : الترند الأخضر كان مرتكز على 3 قيعان ثم تم كسر الترند  
و الآن اليورو يحاول الارتداد و لكن يلقى مقاومة عند الترند الأخضر .. 
ما رأيك ؟؟

----------


## abdrehman

ممكن مثال على المؤشر اخوي المحرر

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> ممكن مثال على المؤشر اخوي المحرر

 اخي الكريم المؤشر معروف وهو موجود في برنامج الميتاتريدر  وهو عبارة عن نقاط عندما تكون النقطة فوق الشمعة هذا دليل بيع  وعندما تكون النقطة تحت الشمعة دليل شراء  هناك برامج عالمية تستخدم نقاط مؤشر الباربوليك سار كوقف للخسارة  كما ترى اخي الكريم في الصورة الماضية  لم تظهر نقطة تحت الشمعة  وبا لتالي مازلنا في الترند الهابط حتى الان  وكلما اقتربت النقطة من الشمعة كلما اقترب عكس الترند  واي سؤال انا حاضر وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## محمد ياسين

> النصف ساعة  يورو دولار (شراء)

 مبروك لمن دخل  ومبروك كل من يتعامل مع ولفي  ولكم جزيل الشكر اصحاب الورشة   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Forex 01

السلام عليكم جميعا  
حتى الآن لم تنتهي الموجة الهابطة ,,,,,,,,  
ربما الساعات القادمة  سنشاهد شيء غير متوقع .. و خاصة عالكيبل  
أخي المحرر بالنسبة  لموشر الباربوليك .. هل هناك اعدادات معينة ؟؟ 
ام إعدادات المؤشر الافتراضية ؟

----------


## The Crown

خابت معاك اخ ابو ديه المره دى EURJPY مدى اكثر من 100 نقطة بيع على فريم الساعة وهو اصدق الفريمات لم يخب معى ولا مرة منذ تعاملى مع هذه الاستراتيجي.

----------


## The Crown

فرصة على USDJPY فريم الساعة ارجو المتابعة والتاكيد

----------


## فهد الهادي

> الباوند ين ( المجنون ) متطابق النصف ساعة مع الساعة 
> الباوند فرنك متطابق النصف ساعة مع الساعة 
> شراء

  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووك 
فعلاً استراتيجية جبارة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> خابت معاك اخ ابو ديه المره دى EURJPY مدى اكثر من 100 نقطة بيع على فريم الساعة وهو اصدق الفريمات لم يخب معى ولا مرة منذ تعاملى مع هذه الاستراتيجي.

 مبروك اخي الكريم ماقصدتة ان الترند سيعكس وهو قد حصل الان
الصفقة كانت مع افتتاح نيويورك 
والحمد لله لغاية الان محقق تفريبا 180 نفطة اول ماذكرت ان الترند بد يعكس دخلت على مسؤليتي الشخصية
والذي دخل حسب توصيتي بالدخول يورو محقق الان20 نقطة 
اما صفقة الباوند ضرب الستوب والان ارتد السعر ارجو ان يكون الاخوان قد دخلو من اللو وان خارج المنتدى

----------


## kanzsea

يوجد رقم 5 على اليورو استرلينى على الساعة وكانت على النصف ساعة السابقة
هل يمكن الدخول عليها مع بداية الساعة القادمة

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> السلام عليكم جميعا  
> حتى الآن لم تنتهي الموجة الهابطة ,,,,,,,,  
> ربما الساعات القادمة سنشاهد شيء غير متوقع .. و خاصة عالكيبل  
> أخي المحرر بالنسبة لموشر الباربوليك .. هل هناك اعدادات معينة ؟؟ 
> ام إعدادات المؤشر الافتراضية ؟

 هلا بك اخي الكريم  من وجهة نظري ارى ان اعداداته جيدة  وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Forex 01

هل هناك اخبار أوروبية في الساعات المقبلة ؟؟

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> هذة صورة من الاستراتيجية 
> وظاهر فيها اسماء المؤشرات المساعدة 
> وتظهر فيها القمم والقيعان لثلاث مستويات

 اخواني الاعزاء 
سنبدا بالدخول بناء على المؤشر ومؤشر الثلاث مستويات ولاحقا وبعد اثبات المؤشر المساعد الجديد فاعليتة
سارسل الاسترتيجية كاملة مع التمبلت 
ونعمل على الديمو فقط  
واعدك بحد ادنى 200 نقطة هذة الليلة وبدون ستوب
تابعوا معي وشوفوا الارباح

----------


## رنين الفراق

> اخواني الاعزاء 
> سنبدا بالدخول بناء على المؤشر ومؤشر الثلاث مستويات ولاحقا وبعد اثبات المؤشر المساعد الجديد فاعليتة
> سارسل الاسترتيجية كاملة مع التمبلت 
> ونعمل على الديمو فقط  
> واعدك بحد ادنى 200 نقطة هذة الليلة وبدون ستوب
> تابعوا معي وشوفوا الارباح

 بنتظار المؤشر الجديد اخي..

----------


## Forex 01

> اخواني الاعزاء 
> سنبدا بالدخول بناء على المؤشر ومؤشر الثلاث مستويات ولاحقا وبعد اثبات المؤشر المساعد الجديد فاعليتة
> سارسل الاسترتيجية كاملة مع التمبلت 
> ونعمل على الديمو فقط  
> واعدك بحد ادنى 200 نقطة هذة الليلة وبدون ستوب
> تابعوا معي وشوفوا الارباح

  :015:  
متى سنبدأ أخي ؟؟

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> اخواني الاعزاء 
> سنبدا بالدخول بناء على المؤشر ومؤشر الثلاث مستويات ولاحقا وبعد اثبات المؤشر المساعد الجديد فاعليتة
> سارسل الاسترتيجية كاملة مع التمبلت 
> ونعمل على الديمو فقط  
> واعدك بحد ادنى 200 نقطة هذة الليلة وبدون ستوب
> تابعوا معي وشوفوا الارباح

 بالتوفيق اخي الكريم

----------


## osama87

تسجيل حضور

----------


## nemo

السلام عليكم
تسجيل حضور ياخى الكريم

----------


## توفيق

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة  لاني احب النمادج و الموجات 
و الله الموفق

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

اسف على التاخير استاذي  
ولكن ظروف العمل اجبرتني على التاخير   
حاااااضر

----------


## galleon

تسجيل حضور  
وفقك الله

----------


## arwa1

يا شباب ادعو لاهل اليمن ان الله يصبرهم على ما جاهم

----------


## aw_el

ربنا اجير اهل اليمن  فيما اصابهم وافرغ عليهم صبرا من عندك

----------


## خط القلم

وانا معكم

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> يا شباب ادعو لاهل اليمن ان الله يصبرهم على ما جاهم

 
الله يصبرهم  
بس وش صاار :016:

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

اخواني الاعزاء 
اعذروني ما اريدة هو التفاعل والعمل الجماعي لمصلحة الجميع وليس لمصلحتي والله على ما اقول شهيد 
ما اريدة من الاخوان المشاركين بصمت الخروج عن صمتهم ليكون العمل جماعي 
فيد الله مع الجماعة واذا نجحت هذة الاتفاقية لنا جميعا 
لايزال باب تسجيل اصدقاء الاسترتيجية مفتوح ولغاية ساعة من الان
ومن لم يسجل سنحدد موعد اخر لاحقا ولن يكون قبل السبت القادم 
مجموع مشاهدات الاستراتيجية في 3 اسابيع في حدود 25000 والمشاركات في حدود 1200 والمشاركين في الاستبيان 77 والمشاركين في تقييما المشاركات 2  
ولغاية الان المسجلين كاصدقاء 6 فقط 
ومن تحدثوا عن نتائجهم 20   
هذا لايعني عدم الشرح والتوضيح للاخرين ولكن سيكون باختصار وحسب ما يسمح لي وقتي بذلك 
ولكل منكم الحق في ان يشرح ما فهمة للاخرين وهذا يساعدني كثيرا في التركيز على الفرص 
اثناء عمل السوق لما فية خير الجميع 
والله من وراء

----------


## خط القلم

انا معك اخوي عبد العزيز  
لكني اخرج من الدوام في هذا الوقت   
لعلي  اكون مفيد في بعض الامور ومنكم نستفيد  
تقبل احترامي

----------


## arwa1

> الله يصبرهم  
> بس وش صاار

 من امس اعتبرو محافظة حضرموت والمهره مناطق منكوبة بسبب الامطار التى هطلت على تلك المناطق 
( كلي اسف للوالد عبدالعزيز على اثارة الموضوع في موضوعه )  :Eh S(7):

----------


## توفيق

> اخواني الاعزاء 
> اعذروني ما اريدة هو التفاعل والعمل الجماعي لمصلحة الجميع وليس لمصلحتي والله على ما اقول شهيد 
> ما اريدة من الاخوان المشاركين بصمت الخروج عن صمتهم ليكون العمل جماعي 
> فيد الله مع الجماعة واذا نجحت هذة الاتفاقية لنا جميعا 
> لايزال باب تسجيل اصدقاء الاسترتيجية مفتوح ولغاية ساعة من الان
> ومن لم يسجل سنحدد موعد اخر لاحقا ولن يكون قبل السبت القادم 
> مجموع مشاهدات الاستراتيجية في 3 اسابيع في حدود 25000 والمشاركات في حدود 1200 والمشاركين في الاستبيان 77 والمشاركين في تقييما المشاركات 2  
> ولغاية الان المسجلين كاصدقاء 6 فقط 
> ومن تحدثوا عن نتائجهم 20   
> ...

 بارك الله فيك و اعدرني لاعقب على نقطتك 
اقتصار الشرح  على بعض الاصدقاء هو  بمثابة تفضيلهم على عدة اخوة هنا بالمنتدى وهدا لا اضنك انك تحبه او ترضاه بمتابعتي لك و لاخلاقك في الورشة فيا ريت لو عندك شرح مفصل ان ترفقه   وستجد الكل ينضم اليك ويرد ويعقب  
نقطة تحديد الوقت فهدا ايضا   قد يسبب مشاكل 
لان بعض الاخوة  ربما ليس لديهم او مجال لهدا الحضور  ولكل عدره  و سببه  
 ارجوا الا تفهم تعقبيبي خطا فانت بعمر والدي 
الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك من حيت لا تحتسب

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

امين يارب العالمين 
ابني يدرس في اليمن 
وجميعهم طيبيين واهل خير وتقوى 
الهم كن معهم وخفف كربهم  
وكما قال سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 
اطيب قوم وارق افئدة

----------


## arwa1

> امين يارب العالمين 
> ابني يدرس في اليمن 
> وجميعهم طيبيين واهل خير وتقوى 
> الهم كن معهم وخفف كربهم  
> وكما قال سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 
> اطيب قوم وارق افئدة

  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## almalek77

> انا امنيه حياتي دلوقتي .. اعرف الاستراتجيه بشرحها في الصفحه رقم كام و اطبقها !!
> 95 او 96 صفحفه في استراتجيه .. كتير قوي بجد !!!
> فيها ايه لو تتحط في ملف ورد و تتعمل في موضوع جديد .. استراتجيه الذئب معدله !!
> لكن كده .. انا تايه بجد .. بكتب الرد و اعمل ريفريش .. الاقي فات يجي 3 صفحات !!!
> او .. بلاش ..
> فيها ايه لو اداره المنتدي تعمل غرفه دردشه طلما فيه منقشات كتيره كده .. و المنتدي يكون للمواضيع .. و اي استفسارات تتحد بمواعيد مع صاحب الموضوع زي يوم السبت كده هنا !!!
> حتي مش عشاني .. انا او غيري حيكتب استفساره و يترد عليه و انتهت المشكله .. لكن صاحب الموضوع ايه زنبه في التزامه بمتابعه موضوع اكتر من 90 صفحة زي ده ؟؟؟

 أخي الكريم ادخل على الرابط التالي وانت تلاقي ملف الورد والتمليت  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t55705-67.html ولو عايز أي شي اسأل وكلنا تحت أمرك

----------


## BasemAyoub

> أخي الكريم ادخل على الرابط التالي وانت تلاقي ملف الورد والتمليت  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t55705-67.html ولو عايز أي شي اسأل وكلنا تحت أمرك

 انا اسف يا غالي .. انا لقيت التمبلت فقط .. مش لاقي ملف الورد .. ولا حتي في كذا صفحه بعدها !!

----------


## جمال بسيس

[quote=BasemAyoub;885652]انا اسف يا غالي .. انا لقيت التمبلت فقط .. مش لاقي ملف الورد .. ولا حتي في كذا صفحه بعدها !![/quote 
 اخي العزيز الملف موجود في صفحة رقم 89 ومشاركة رقم 1334 
بالتوفيق

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اخي ابو حسام كفيت ووفيت  و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك  و جزى الله الاخوة القائمين معك والمشاركين  وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم

----------


## abedalaziz

شكرا اخواني حائر وabdulaziz2009 على الرد والمساعدة بارك الله بكما وعليكما

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اخي ابو حسام كفيت ووفيت  و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك  و جزى الله الاخوة القائمين معك والمشاركين  وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم

 بارك الله فيك اخ عمران  
وجودك بشرفنا وبشرف الاستراتيجية
وما تنسانا في زياراتك وتعليقاتك القيمة

----------


## moxa

:Eh S(7): احلى صباح على استاذنا عبد العزيز 
وعلى الأخوة جميعا....

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> احلى صباح على استاذنا عبد العزيز 
> وعلى الأخوة جميعا....

 صبح الورد والفل والياسمين

----------


## aladel

جزاك الله كل خير أخي عبد العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك,

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> جزاك الله كل خير أخي عبد العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك,

 بارك الله فيك اخي 
ان دعائكم لي والذي ارجوا من الله العلي القدير يقدرني ويأخذ بيدي وايديكم للمحافظة علية
وهو كل ما اصبو اليه في طرحي ومتابعتي للموضوع 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## Forex 01

السلام عليكم  
أخ عبد العزيز كيف حالك .. ان شاء الله تمام ؟؟ 
هل تم الإتفاق بشأن المناقشة في الاستراتيجية .. ؟؟ 
أقترح عليك أستاذ عبد العزيز أن تضع روابط الصفحات الهامة من الاستراتيجية في توقيعك  
و ذلك تسهيلا للأعضاء المنضمين حديثا للاستراتيجية  
ولك فائق شكري و احترامي

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> السلام عليكم  
> أخ عبد العزيز كيف حالك .. ان شاء الله تمام ؟؟ 
> هل تم الإتفاق بشأن المناقشة في الاستراتيجية .. ؟؟ 
> أقترح عليك أستاذ عبد العزيز أن تضع روابط الصفحات الهامة من الاستراتيجية في توقيعك  
> و ذلك تسهيلا للأعضاء المنضمين حديثا للاستراتيجية  
> ولك فائق شكري و احترامي

 الحمد لله رب العالمين
خلال الاسبوع نتفق بخصوص موعد السبت القادم
الرابط موجود في التوقيع ونعمل حاليا على تجميع الشرح والنماذج لتكون بشكل ملف على الصفحة الاولى والرابط موجود في توقيعي

----------


## Forex 01

> الحمد لله رب العالمين
> خلال الاسبوع نتفق بخصوص موعد السبت القادم
> الرابط موجود في التوقيع ونعمل حاليا على تجميع الشرح والنماذج لتكون بشكل ملف على الصفحة الاولى والرابط موجود في توقيعي

 رائع   :015:  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## توفيق

نطبق ان شاء الله هدا الاسبوع مع ان الربع الاخير كن كل عام يكون خطر 
و صراحة اقوى ما يمكن العمل به هو التحليل الموجي 
بارك الله فيك ابو حسام ورزقك من حيت لا تحتسب

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> نطبق ان شاء الله هدا الاسبوع مع ان الربع الاخير كن كل عام يكون خطر 
> و صراحة اقوى ما يمكن العمل به هو التحليل الموجي 
> بارك الله فيك ابو حسام ورزقك من حيت لا تحتسب

 شكرا لك اخي توفيق 
وخليك مع الشباب وما يتسرعوا في الدخول وخاصة مع بدايات السوق والاتجاة غير واضح 
لانك وحسب ما لمستة منك اصبحت تجيد هذة الاستراتيجية 
وفقكم الله والهمكم القرارالسليم

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> هلا اخي تم الخروج من صفقة يورو باوند على راس مالها

 اخي الخالدي 
اذا كنت فقط دخلت بهذة الصفقة ولم تدخل بالصفقات الاخرى ما فائدة الدخول والخروج براس مالها
واذا حققت نتائج في غيرها وخرجت منها حتى بخسارة ومحصله الصفقات مجتمعة رابحة فلا بأس بذلك
وعلى العموم لو صبرت لكنت محقق فيها لوحدها اكثر من 100 نقطة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

اخواني انا اليوم مشغول كثير  وقد لا اتمكن من الدخول واعطاء التوصيات بامكانكم المتابعة معا مع رجاء الحذر الشديد

----------


## منير الخالدي

> اخي الخالدي 
> اذا كنت فقط دخلت بهذة الصفقة ولم تدخل بالصفقات الاخرى ما فائدة الدخول والخروج براس مالها
> واذا حققت نتائج في غيرها وخرجت منها حتى بخسارة ومحصله الصفقات مجتمعة رابحة فلا بأس بذلك
> وعلى العموم لو صبرت لكنت محقق فيها لوحدها اكثر من 100 نقطة

 اسعد الله صباحك الحمد لله تركتك الصفقه لانه حركته كانت محدوده لساعتين ودخلت على غيرها

----------


## golder

ربنا يوفقك اخى عبدالعزيز ومنتظرينك للاطمئنان عليك

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن اسال الله ان يوفقكم  ويوفقنا  الى مايحب ويرضي  يا اخوان  ممكن  اخر تمبلنت  ومؤشرات  الاستراتجيه  ومع  بعض الشرح لو سمحتم

----------


## حائر فوركس

وين الشباب اليوم؟

----------


## aw_el

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كيفكم جميعا يا اخوان 
سلام خاص الى استاذنا عبد العزيز 
نحن فى انتظارك يا استاذ 
ويا اصدقاء من راى امامه فرصة مكتملة الشروط يطرحها حتى نستفيد جميعا

----------


## aw_el

> الاسدي*رد: استرتيجية الذئب 200 - 500 نقطة باذن الله* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن اسال الله ان يوفقكم ويوفقنا الى مايحب ويرضي  يا اخوان ممكن اخر تمبلنت ومؤشرات  الاستراتجيه ومع بعض الشرح لو سمحتم

 اخ اسدى الاستراتيجيه فى الصفحة الولى ومعها كل المؤشرات والتمبلنت

----------


## الاسدي

> اخ اسدى الاستراتيجيه فى الصفحة الولى ومعها كل المؤشرات والتمبلنت[/color][/size]

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  جزاك الله خير  اخي

----------


## aw_el

شباب ارى بان البوند بدء يكون فرصه من معى فى الراى "فرصة بيع "

----------


## aladel

مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير لجميع الاخوه"وفي الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر " :Noco:

----------


## aladel

> شباب ارى بان البوند بدء يكون فرصه من معى فى الراى "فرصة بيع "

 كرأي متواضع يجب ان تكون الشمعه الاخيره أعلى من شمعه رقم 3 والله أعلم

----------


## حائر فوركس

يورو  دولار استرالي شراء  للمراقبة

----------


## aw_el

متابع معاك اخ حائر

----------


## golder

سؤال للاعضاء ولاخونا عبدالعزيز من فضلكم متى يكون الارتداد حقيقى فى هذه الاستراتيجية وشكرا

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم ابو حسام... بصراحة انا اؤيد الشباب في كل ما قالوا............. انظر الصورة في الاسفل.... من خلال مراقبة توصياتك ومراقبة الشارت لا اجد اي توفر للشروط.. هناك الكثير من الاسرار والخفايا وكانك تعمل على طريقة اخرى غير هذه الطريقة....................... لماذا لا تقوم بوضع الشارت بعد وضع التوصية؟؟؟؟؟ يعني اذا لم يكن عندك وقت قبل التوصية فتستطيع بعد ان تكتب التوصية و :Eh S(7): ارسال الشارت وهذا لا يستغرق 3 دقائق من وقتك....اذا اردت فعلا ان تعلم الناس صيد السمك فاعطهم السنارة الصحيحة.. انا كنت ادخل ديمو بناءا على الشروط واطبقها والصفقات الخاسرة اكثر من الرابحة ولكن توصياتك انت ما شاء الله كلها بتجيب الهدف............. اتمنى منك ان تقوم بشرح مفصل ومرتب وواضح مكتوب ومرفق معه الشارت ليفهم الشباب... ولقد قلت لك سابقا اخي العزيز عبد العزيز.. ان موضوعك نقل هنا على اساس انه ليس توصيات ولكنك ما زلت تعطي توصيات فقط بدون ارسال الشارت.... اتمنى منك ان تكون توصياتك القادمة مدعومة بارفاق الشارت حتى ولو بعد اعطاء التوصية...فهناك كثير من الاخوان يراقبون ويقارنون ولا يوجد علاقة بين التوصية والشارت.
اخي العزيز اتمنى اكمال معروفك وتوضيح كل الخبايا والخفايا لتكن صدقة جارية وعلم ينتفع به... وربنا يوفقك ويعطيك الصحة انت واولادك واهلك.
همسة: هذه المشاركة سابقى دائما احتفظ بها وارسلها لك كل وقت اذا لم تقم بتوضيح كل الامور  ارجوك ارفاق  الشارت بعد التوصيات ... فضلا لا امرا اخي العزيز  :Eh S(7): 
اخوك ابو انس

----------


## SamehKing

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.., 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.., 
اتشرف بالانضمام الى ركب الموضوع المميز هذا اخوانى, لى حوالى العامين ادرس واقرأ واتعلم واتاجر فى هذا السوق بهذا العلم, وتنقلت بين الكثير والكثير من المؤشرات والطرق والاستراتيجيات والتى يصعب على احصائها الان, لانها كثيره جدا جدا, وعندما استعرض مشوارى القصير فى هذا العالم رغم قصره الا انى استغرب الى الكم الذى حصلته من علم ودراسه . 
مؤشر الوولف من المؤشرات التى مرت على منذ زمن, لكن كونى كنت مهتم بلم اكبر كم من المعرفه والدرايه عن هذا السوق مررت عليها سريعا, وها انا ذا مرة اخرى يلفت نظرى واهتمامى موضوع الاخ عبد العزيز بارك الله فيه. 
استاذى الكريم, شكرا جزيلا لك على كل ما تبذله لمساعدة اخوانك واجرك على العلى القدير, ولكنى عند قرأة الشرح ومحاولة التطبيق اجد نفسى عاجز عن فهم بعض النقاط وان صح التعبير قل الخفايا فى الطريقه, وانا اضم صوتى الى الاخ ابو انس فى الاثقال عليك مرة اخرى بالشرح الاعمق الوافى فى الطريقه والمؤشر مرة اخرى ولتكن الاخيره بشكل يلم شتات وخبايا ما اغلق علينا فهمه, جزاك الله خيرا وادام عليك نعمته, امين.

----------


## golder

> ألف مبروك أخي عبد العزيز  
> أنا حققت   +320 نقطة على المجنون  +80 نقطة على اليورو ين بعد أن كنت محقق 150

 
اخى العزيز فوركس 1 اوج ان اسال عن معرفة ازا كان الارتداد حقيقى ام لا وشورط معرفة الارتداد الحقيقى وسؤال اخر عند ظهور العلامات الوردية او البنية متى فى امكانى ان اشترى او ابيع لان هذا الجزء فعلا شوية صعب وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## abdulaziz2009

كلامك صحيح اخي ابو انس احساسي بيقول انو فيه استراتيجية (في مخيلة الأخ عبدالعزيز) تدعم توقعاته ولازم الليلة ان شاء الله يوضحها لنا ويكمل معروفه معانا وانا قلت بعد صدور التوصيات انني لم ادخل فيها بل اراقب الوضع رغم انني ارى انها تحقق مكاسب والسبب انني لم ارى ولا نقطة واحدة تدل على تحقق شروط الإستراتيجية لكن لاتكون قاسي فكلامك مع الأخ عبدالعزيز خلينا ننتظر ونشوف ايش بيقول هذه الليلة كما وعدنا بصراحة الوضع بدا يشوبه بعض الغموض ننتظر النيجة ونشوف

----------


## جمال بسيس

> كلامك صحيح اخي ابو انس احساسي بيقول انو فيه استراتيجية (في مخيلة الأخ عبدالعزيز) تدعم توقعاته ولازم الليلة ان شاء الله يوضحها لنا ويكمل معروفه معانا وانا قلت بعد صدور التوصيات انني لم ادخل فيها بل اراقب الوضع رغم انني ارى انها تحقق مكاسب والسبب انني لم ارى ولا نقطة واحدة تدل على تحقق شروط الإستراتيجية لكن لاتكون قاسي فكلامك مع الأخ عبدالعزيز خلينا ننتظر ونشوف ايش بيقول هذه الليلة كما وعدنا بصراحة الوضع بدا يشوبه بعض الغموض ننتظر النيجة ونشوف

 اخي العزيز ابو حسام حبيبنا والعتب على قد العشم انا لست قاسي ولكنني انتظرته طويلا ليشرح اكثر وارفاق الشارت و حاولت المساعدة في الطريقة والشرح كذلك لانني اتعامل مع مؤشر ال 3 مستويات اما مؤشر اخونا وحبيبنا ابوحسام فلم اتعامل معه.. ما اريده هو التوضيح والشرح الممل مع الشارت وذكر الخبايا....فضلا لا امرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Forex 01

> اخى العزيز فوركس 1 اوج ان اسال عن معرفة ازا كان الارتداد حقيقى ام لا وشورط معرفة الارتداد الحقيقى وسؤال اخر عند ظهور العلامات الوردية او البنية متى فى امكانى ان اشترى او ابيع لان هذا الجزء فعلا شوية صعب وشكرا جزيلا

 ذكرنا أكثر من مرة شروط الارتداد الحقيقي ..  مثلا عند هبوط السعر ... و لنفرض هبوط حاد كالذي حدث يوم الجمعة الماضي عالمجنون  هنا تشبع السعر من الهبوط .. و ظهر الرقم 5 أسفل شمعة الهبوط على فريم الساعة و الـ 4 ساعات  و أيضا على الفريم اليومي  و ظهرت النقطة الصفراء و التي تدعم الرقم خمسة في الارتداد ...  هنا ننتظر تكون شمعتين معاكستين في الاتجاه و مدعم باتجاه مؤشر السي سي آي   و نشاهد على أكثر من فريم ( دائما نكرر ... الارتداد يجب أن يكون متطابق على أكثر من فريم )  الارتداد الحقيقي .. و نسميه الارتداد القوي للسعر .. نستعمل له فريم الساعة و الـ 4 ساعات   و الفريم اليومي للتأكيد .. كما تشاهدون على صورة الشارت المرفق ( شارت المجنون )   و يظهر الارتداد الحقيقي .. و بأن السعر هدفه الترند الأخضر ( تقريبا عند السعر 166 )  و يظهر اتجاه مؤشر السي سي آي للأعلى مما يؤكد الارتداد نحو الترند الأخضر  و أعتقد أن الأخ عبد العزيز أعطى التوصية اليوم بناءً على هذا الأساس  بالنسبة للارتدادات المتوسطة المدى و التي تحمل النقاط البنية والوردية   يجب ان يتطابق ظهور النقطة على أكثر من فريم   يعني مثلا ظهرت نقطة بنية على فريم النصف ساعة .. نشاهد فريم الساعة   اذا تطابق الوضع و ظهرت النقطة البنية .. ننتظر تكون شمعتين عكسيتين   بالاضافة الى ان يكون اتجاه مؤشر السي سي اي مع اتجاه الشموع العكسية  هدف النقطة البنية يكون متوسط أي أنه من 50-70 نقطة  هدف النقطة الوردية أكثر من 100 نقطة   و أهم معلومة يجب معرفتها  :  النقاط ذات اللون البني و الوردي تظهر في حالة تذبذب السعر   و النقطة الصفراء هي للإرتدادات القوية ... وهي دعم أيضا  لأساس الاستراتيجية   الرقم 5

----------


## Forex 01

تعبت من الكتابة  :Regular Smile:   كل ما نرجوه منكم دعوة في ظهر الغيب    :Regular Smile:

----------


## aw_el

جزاك الله خير يا اخ فوريكس والله انتا ما مقصر

----------


## Forex 01

إعلان قرار الفائدة الصادر عن اللجنة الفيدرالية للسوق المفتوحة  (البنك المركزي الأميركي)  9.15 PM

----------


## جمال بسيس

> تعبت من الكتابة   كل ما نرجوه منكم دعوة في ظهر الغيب

  مشكور اخي العزيز........ ونتمنى من الاخ ابوحسام ان يثري مشاركتك  وينقحها ويزيد عليها.............. ولكن عندي  اقتراح بدلا من التشتت ومتابعة اكثر من فريم وعدم  الدخول على فريم النصف ساعة الا اذا توافق معه فريم الساعة وفريم الاربع ساعات .... فلماذا  لا يكون العمل على فريم الاربع ساعات فقط.......... هنا تكون الفرص قوية ولا نحتاج ان نتابع فريم الساعة والنصف ساعة للتوافق.. فقط نراقب الفريمات الاصغر لنرى الارتداد او الانعكاس..... يعني ان لا ارى اي فائدة من العمل على فريم النصف ساعة اذا لم تتوافق معه فريمات الساعة والاربع ساعات... فنتختصر الوقت والجهد ونتابع فرص الاربع ساعات التي تكون مع اتجاه الترند.
بالتوفيق

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> المؤشرات  
> 1- الذئب طبعا الاساسي ويعتمد ظهور الرقم للاهداف البعيدة 
> 2- مؤشر الثلاث مستويات ظهور العلامة الصفراء قاع او قمة للاهداف البعيدة وتعزز ظهور الرقم 5
> ظهور العلامة الحمراء مقاومة رئيسية هدف متوسط
> ظهور العلامة البنية مقاومة داخل خط الترند هدف قصير
> البيع عند ظهورها في الاعلى والعكس 
> 3- مؤسر سوبر سجنل معزز للاشارات والرقم 5
> 3- مؤشر cci rsi يساعد في تحديد نقطة الارتداد ويحتاج خبرة وممارسة و سناتي على شرحة لاحقا 
> قبل ساعة عملت على مؤشر الثلاث مستويات للنقاط السريعة والحمد لله حققنا 230 نقطة في ساعة ونص
> ...

 الاخ ابوانس هذا ما كتبتة عندما طرحت تطوير الاستراتيجية للتماشى مع وضع السوق الحالي وعدم البقاء متفرجين ومنتظرين ظهور الرقم 5 وبالتالي ضياع الفرص 
وهذا ما اعمل علية وليس موضوع سنارة صحيحة وسنارة مقلدة وتخباية وطريقة مختلفة وهذا موضوع استراتيجية او توصيات الى غير ذلك من كلام فية اتهام وغيرة وكلامك مردود عليك  
لاني عندما طرحت الموضوع وتم نقلة الى العام ليشاهدة الاعضاء وغير الاعضاء للمنفعة العامة
واذا كنت منضايق ان اقوم باعطاء توصيات لاتسمح لك ظروفك بمتابعتها فهذة ليست مشكلتي
وما تزعل ولا على بالك  
فلن اقوم بعد الان لاعطاء توصيات 
واعتقد انك اشدت بالاستراتيجية بمشاراكاتك واليوم تقول اغلب الصفقات خاسرة 
وكما ذكرت فان التعلم والممارسة والتدريب العملي هو الطريق الوحيدة لاجادة اية استرتيجية
وكما يقول المثل العربي الفرس من خيالها 
ولا اعتقد ان احدا تابع ووضح وتواجد بشكل شبة مستمر مثلما فعلت حتى انني اجبت على اتصالات
 في الثالثة صباحا  واجاب على كل مشاركة تقريبافي اكثر من 100 صفحة في اقل من شهر وشرحت كل ما عندي واالله من وراء القصد 
على العموم اشكرك على اتهامك لي باخفاء متعمد ولو اردت الاخفاء ما كنت طرحت الموضوع من البداية وخاصة ان وقتي لا يسمح لي بالكثير 
ولكني اردت ان اكون بعيد عن الاستعاذة من عين لاتدمع وقلب لايخشع وعلم لاينفع 
والله من وراء القصد  :A012:

----------


## ياسـر

"
"  
استهدوا بالله ياشباب
ماصار الا الخير  
شهادتنا فيك مجروحة ياأستاذ عبدالعزيز
وأكيد أبو أنس مايقصد انه يشكك فيك 
لا تدعوا مجال للشيطان ان يدخل بينكم ياأخواني

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> شكرا لك اخي ابو حســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام
> تم تطبيق الإستراتيجية على(9) ازواج وكانت النتيجة وصول الى الهدف بنسبة (95%)
> لكن مع الأسف وصلت اليكم متأخراً لأن الأخ هارمونيك وعمه فيبوناتشي خسروني 1000 دولار خلال
> ساعة واحده فقط
> بارك الله فيك والى الأمام ابا حسام

 الاخ عبدالعزيز 2009 
اعتقد في مشاركتك هذة اجابة على اتهامك انني اعمل بطريقة مختلفة عن الاسترتيجية 
مع تحياتي 
عبدالعزيز 1958

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> الاخ ابوانس هذا ما كتبتة عندما طرحت تطوير الاستراتيجية للتماشى مع وضع السوق الحالي وعدم البقاء متفرجين ومنتظرين ظهور الرقم 5 وبالتالي ضياع الفرص 
> وهذا ما اعمل علية وليس موضوع سنارة صحيحة وسنارة مقلدة وتخباية وطريقة مختلفة وهذا موضوع استراتيجية او توصيات الى غير ذلك من كلام فية اتهام وغيرة وكلامك مردود عليك  
> لاني عندما طرحت الموضوع وتم نقلة الى العام ليشاهدة الاعضاء وغير الاعضاء للمنفعة العامة
> واذا كنت منضايق ان اقوم باعطاء توصيات لاتسمح لك ظروفك بمتابعتها فهذة ليست مشكلتي
> وما تزعل ولا على بالك  
> فلن اقوم بعد الان لاعطاء توصيات 
> واعتقد انك اشدت بالاستراتيجية بمشاراكاتك واليوم تقول اغلب الصفقات خاسرة 
> وكما ذكرت فان التعلم والممارسة والتدريب العملي هو الطريق الوحيدة لاجادة اية استرتيجية
> وكما يقول المثل العربي الفرس من خيالها 
> ...

 ] 
اخي واستاذي ومعلمي عبدالعزيز او ديه  
ان اخي انس لم يقصد ما فهمته انت بل يقصد انه (( اذا كان هناك )) ولم يؤكد (( ان هناك )) 
لذلك لا تاخذ على خاطرك اخي عبدالعزيز  
وصدقني انا نذكرك بالخير في المنتدى وخارج المنتدى وندعوا لك من اجواف قلوبنا  
ولكن كما علمت ان وجة النظر لا تفسد للود قضيه  
فأخي انس ونحن ايضا وقفنا امام توصياتك مثل علامة الاستفهام 
لا نعلم كيف نصبح مثل معلمنا نقتلع الفرص من جذورها  
واخيرا اخي عبدالعزيز  
ان الله فتح لي باب الرزق ثم انت  
فلا تقفل ذلك الباب في وجه من احبك  
فنحن متعطشين لقطرات من بحرك  
وجزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه

----------


## ياسـر

> ]  اخي واستاذي ومعلمي عبدالعزيز او ديه   ان اخي انس لم يقصد ما فهمته انت بل يقصد انه (( اذا كان هناك )) ولم يؤكد (( ان هناك ))  لذلك لا تاخذ على خاطرك اخي عبدالعزيز   وصدقني انا نذكرك بالخير في المنتدى وخارج المنتدى وندعوا لك من اجواف قلوبنا   ولكن كما علمت ان وجة النظر لا تفسد للود قضيه   فأخي انس ونحن ايضا وقفنا امام توصياتك مثل علامة الاستفهام  لا نعلم كيف نصبح مثل معلمنا نقتلع الفرص من جذورها   واخيرا اخي عبدالعزيز   انت من فتح لي باب الرزق وباب العملات   فلا تقفل ذلك الباب في وجه من احبك   فنحن متعطشين لقطرات من بحرك   وجزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه

  :015:  :015:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> اسعد الله مساكم اخي ابو انس عندي الكيبل فل هدج هل انتظر او افك على اللو

 اخي منير الاتجاه الحالي هو بيع ودخول صفقة الشراء هو للقنص لانه مخالف للاتجاه الحالي.. فالمؤشرات الحالية تقول ان الكيبل شراء الان والله اعلم.

----------


## جمال بسيس

> منتظرينك اخي ابا حسام
> والا نودع المنتدى

  اخونا ابوحسام اكيد مشغول واتوقع ظهوره في المساء.. ومنتظرينه

----------


## منير الخالدي

> اخي منير الاتاجاه الحالي هو بيع ودخول صفقة الشراء هو للقنص لانه مخالف للاتجاه الحالي.. فالمؤشرات الحالية تقول ان الكيبل شراء الان والله اعلم.

 انتظر  اذا لان المارجن 65 نقطه فقط شكرا على سرعة الرد

----------


## abdulaziz2009

> اخونا ابوحسام اكيد مشغول واتوقع ظهوره في المساء.. ومنتظرينه

 اخي ابو انس
ابوحسام آخذ بخاطره مني ومنك واضح انو فهمنا بالغلط

----------


## جمال بسيس

> اخي ابو انس
> ابوحسام آخذ بخاطره مني ومنك واضح انو فهمنا بالغلط

  لا اخي العزيز.. انتهى كل شيء في ساعتها وانا اتكلمت معه على الخاص... بس انا حسيت انه ما عنده وقت وانه ينقصه اسلوب الشرح الجيد لذا.. انا قمت بالشرح وتوضيح خبايا الامور التي اعرفها انا من خلال تجربتي لمؤشر الثلاث مستويات... ليفهم الجميع وانا متاكد ان الفرص الان اصبحت اكثر قوة وامانا واكيد في كثير فهموا الموضوع اكثر بعد الشرح.... اما  الملاحظات على مؤشر الولف فاتركها لاخونا ابو حسام فانا لم اتعامل معه......... وانا حبيت اثبت كمان  ان بامكان اي شخص ان يدخل لوحده اذا فهم الموضوع بعيدا عن التوصيات... يعني اخونا ابوحسام اليوم مش هون.... هل يجب ان تنتظروه لتاخذوا التوصيات؟؟؟ هو علمكم صيد السمك ولكن مع التجربة والخبرة والمرونة تصل الى الاحتراف في التعامل مع الطريقة.. طبعا موضوع الارتداد من خطوط الترند هي اسلوبي في التعامل مع الطريقة ويستطيع اخونا ابوحسام ان يبدي رائيه.. فالارتداد من الفرص القوية التي لا نحتاج معها الى متابعة مؤشر cci  ولكن اذا لم يكن هناك اي خط ترند موجود فيفضل الالتزام بكل الشروط الاخرى.

----------


## جمال بسيس

متابعة بث حي ومباشر لفرصة الكيبل واليورو دولار لمن دخل بعد شمعتين متعاكستين اونا دخلت قبل ذلك ولك ن للامان بعد الشمعتين ووضع الستوب تحت حبة التفاح الصفراء... كله ديمو يا جماعة

----------


## aw_el

اخ ابو انس فعلا حدث الارتداد بس يدوبك 100نقطه وشكله هيرجع يعكس تاني الكيبل

----------


## Forex 01

> لا اخي العزيز.. انتهى كل شيء في ساعتها وانا اتكلمت معه على الخاص... بس انا حسيت انه ما عنده وقت وانه ينقصه اسلوب الشرح الجيد لذا.. انا قمت بالشرح وتوضيح خبايا الامور التي اعرفها انا من خلال تجربتي لمؤشر الثلاث مستويات... ليفهم الجميع وانا متاكد ان الفرص الان اصبحت اكثر قوة وامانا واكيد في كثير فهموا الموضوع اكثر بعد الشرح.... اما الملاحظات على مؤشر الولف فاتركها لاخونا ابو حسام فانا لم اتعامل معه......... وانا حبيت اثبت كمان ان بامكان اي شخص ان يدخل لوحده اذا فهم الموضوع بعيدا عن التوصيات... يعني اخونا ابوحسام اليوم مش هون.... هل يجب ان تنتظروه لتاخذوا التوصيات؟؟؟ هو علمكم صيد السمك ولكن مع التجربة والخبرة والمرونة تصل الى الاحتراف في التعامل مع الطريقة.. طبعا موضوع الارتداد من خطوط الترند هي اسلوبي في التعامل مع الطريقة ويستطيع اخونا ابوحسام ان يبدي رائيه.. فالارتداد من الفرص القوية التي لا نحتاج معها الى متابعة مؤشر cci ولكن اذا لم يكن هناك اي خط ترند موجود فيفضل الالتزام بكل الشروط الاخرى.

  :Good:  :Good:   بس استفسار أخي أبو أنس ..  كيف تقوم برسم الترند و انت لا تتعامل مع مؤشر الوولفي ؟؟  يدويا يعني ؟   :016:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> اخ ابو انس فعلا حدث الارتداد بس يدوبك 100نقطه وشكله هيرجع يعكس تاني الكيبل

  لو كانت مع الاتجاه الحالي فلا خوف لان حبات التفاح الصغيرة تعتبر مطبات هوائية فقط ولكن في حالة مخالف الاتجاه يفضل الخروج عنده ظهور المطبات والاكتفاء بالربح الحالي 100 نقطة مش حلوين  :Yikes3:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> بس استفسار أخي أبو أنس ..  كيف تقوم برسم الترند و انت لا تتعامل مع مؤشر الوولفي ؟؟  يدويا يعني ؟

 اخي الحبيب الترند هو من مؤشر الولف وانا قصدي لم اتعامل معه من قبل ودخولي للصفقات لا يهمني ان ظهر الرقم 5 ام لا .. يعني مؤشر الولف يعتمد على ظهور الرقم 5 وهنا في الصفقة الاخيرة دخلت بدون هذا الرقم..... انا اتعامل مع خطوط الدعم والمقاومة بطريقتي ولكني هنا انا في موضوع اخونا ابو حسام ولا اريد التشتت للاخوان فدعونا نعتمد على خطوط الترند الموجودة في مؤشر الولف ونحترم طريقة اخونا ابو حسام.....

----------


## aw_el

ايه يا جماعه الاستاذ عبد العزيز زعلان مننا ولا ايه . :016:

----------


## جمال بسيس

للمتابعين 365 نقطة الى الان

----------


## aw_el

ربنا يذيدك من فضله ابو انس ايه رايك فى بيع البوند الان

----------


## جمال بسيس

> ربنا يذيدك من فضله ابو انس ايه رايك فى بيع البوند الان

  عليك بالشارت دائما وابدا يا حبيبي

----------


## Forex 01

> اخي الحبيب الترند هو من مؤشر الولف وانا قصدي لم اتعامل معه من قبل ودخولي للصفقات لا يهمني ان ظهر الرقم 5 ام لا .. يعني مؤشر الولف يعتمد على ظهور الرقم 5 وهنا في الصفقة الاخيرة دخلت بدون هذا الرقم..... انا اتعامل مع خطوط الدعم والمقاومة بطريقتي ولكني هنا انا في موضوع اخونا ابو حسام ولا اريد التشتت للاخوان فدعونا نعتمد على خطوط الترند الموجودة في مؤشر الولف ونحترم طريقة اخونا ابو حسام.....

   تمام عزيزي أبو أنس ... وصلت الفكرة   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

الاخ عبد العزيز 
حاولت ارسال رسالة خاصة لك الواضح انة قد اخترت عدم تلقي رسائل خاصة
حتى الرد على مشاركتك لم انجح بة 
لا ادري هل هذا من الموقع ام خطأ من عندي

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

اخواني 
بحاول اشوف المشاركات الظاهر في خطأ

----------


## abedalaziz

> الاخ عبد العزيز 
> حاولت ارسال رسالة خاصة لك الواضح انة قد اخترت عدم تلقي رسائل خاصة
> حتى الرد على مشاركتك لم انجح بة 
> لا ادري هل هذا من الموقع ام خطأ من عندي

 حسب نظم المنتدى هل وضع ايميلي الخاص جائز اذا كان الجواب سوف ارسله الان

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> حسب نظم المنتدى هل وضع ايميلي الخاص جائز اذا كان الجواب سوف ارسله الان

 للاسف ما عندي فكرة لكن حاول تبعثة

----------


## golder

اهلا بيك اخى عبدالعزيز انتا وباقى الاخوان متى سوف نتبدى درس اليوم لانى مشغول جدا وامامى نص ساعة او ساعة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

اخواني  
نبدأ الان  
1- لتحديد اذا كانت الموجة الرابعة قد انتهت وان ظهور الرقم 5 قد ظهر ولن يتغير مكانة 
نقوم بالرجوع نقطة الى الوراء 
اي اعادة ترقيم النقاط بارجاعها نقطة بحيث يكون الرقم 1 اول قمة او قاع ظاهر قبل الرقم 1 الحالي وهكذا نضع 2 مكان رقم 1 و3 مكان الرقم 2 و 4 مكان ارقم 3 و 5 مكان اللرقم 5 
وثم نرسم خط بين 1 و 3  و 1و 4 ويكون تحديد الهدف بنفس الطريقة اي انها نقطة نهاية الموجة الرابعة السابقة اي تكون الرقم 5 
بالتدريب يعلم تعلم التوقع

----------


## مضارب المجنون

معااااك يااستاذ عبدالعزيز   ونرجو التوضيح بالصور اذا ماكان عندك مانع

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> معااااك يااستاذ عبدالعزيز   ونرجو التوضيح بالصور اذا ماكان عندك مانع

 هذا مثال لكن ما تاخذو فية لانة على النصف ساعة

----------


## مضارب المجنون

> هذا مثال لكن ما تاخذو فية لانة على النصف ساعة

   يعني نطبقها على فريم النص ساعه فقط

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

ارفق التشارت نصف ساعة فقط لمعرفعة طريقة تحديد النقاط السابقة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> يعني نطبقها على فريم النص ساعه فقط

 لا على الاربع ساعات ادق فقط ارفقت النصف ساعة لامكانية رسم الخط فقط لتوضيح الطريقة

----------


## golder

رااااائع اخى عبدالعزيز نحن معك يا قائد الاستراتيجية كان ليا سؤال متكرر معلش هتعبك معى شروط الارتداد لو مكتوبة مش عارف فعلا القياها وشكرا لك ( انا اللى فهمته ان ننتظر اقفال شمعتين بعد رقم 5 سواء للاسفل او الاعلى عشان اتاكد من الارتداد صح كلامى ولا فى غلط اخى )

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> رااااائع اخى عبدالعزيز نحن معك يا قائد الاستراتيجية كان ليا سؤال متكرر معلش هتعبك معى شروط الارتداد لو مكتوبة مش عارف فعلا القياها وشكرا لك ( انا اللى فهمته ان ننتظر اقفال شمعتين بعد رقم 5 سواء للاسفل او الاعلى عشان اتاكد من الارتداد صح كلامى ولا فى غلط اخى )

 كلام سليم مع توجة قطع cci لخط ال 100 نحو الاسفل او -100 نحو الاعلى

----------


## golder

اشكرك اخى عبدالعزيز بفضل الله ثم توجيهاتك يا قائد الاستراتيجية وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اخباركم يا شباب

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

ما رايك استاذي  
شراء الباوند / دولار  
بهدف قريب على فريم 30

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> ما رايك استاذي  
> شراء الباوند / دولار  
> بهدف قريب على فريم 30

  

> اذا انتقلت اخي لفريم الساعة والاربع ساعات  تجد انة بيع ومتحقق الشروط ايضا

 
رديت على نفسي شكرا  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> رديت على نفسي شكرا

 توكل على الله

----------


## ahmoo12

بالنسبة لليور و فرنك يا أخوان على فريم الساعة

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> بالنسبة لليور و فرنك يا أخوان على فريم الساعة

 
اعتقد يا اخي انه راح يحقق لك في البيع 40 نقطة ثم يعود للصعود لانه ما انتهى من الموجات الفرعية     واتمنى التعقيب من الاستاذ عبدالعزيز

----------


## BNM

السلام عليكم اخواني
بس ياريت حد يعلمني كيف الرفع اصور في المنتدى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخواني
> بس ياريت حد يعلمني كيف الرفع اصور في المنتدى

 اعمل زى الصورة

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> السلام عليكم اخواني
> بس ياريت حد يعلمني كيف الرفع اصور في المنتدى

 اضغط على ايقونة اضافة رد ثم انزل اسفل الصفحة واتبع الصور

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> اعتقد يا اخي انه راح يحقق لك في البيع 40 نقطة ثم يعود للصعود لانه ما انتهى من الموجات الفرعية     واتمنى التعقيب من الاستاذ عبدالعزيز

 اليوو فرنك  ساعة 
عند نهاية الموجة الخامسة الداخلية وبحاجة لتأكد اكتمالها وعدم دفعها الى اعلى اي ثبوت الارتداد وبعدها
ممكن الدخول بهدف قريب
لان اغلب الموجات الحالية هي تصحيحية
ما في لحد الان فرصة كبيرة لهدف بعيد

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> اعمل زى الصورة

 شكرا اخي سمير 
مهما عملنا ومهما قلنا ما بنقدر نوفيك قدرك
ومتابعتك المستمرة ومساعدة الجميع حتى قبل ان يطلبوة منك 
وتعليق على التوقيع الجديد
ما اعتقد في حد عاقل وغير حسود ممكن يسيء لشخص باخلاقك

----------


## BNM

11-3-2008 2-52-11 PM.png (39.5 كيلوبايت)

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخي سمير 
> مهما عملنا ومهما قلنا ما بنقدر نوفيك قدرك
> ومتابعتك المستمرة ومساعدة الجميع حتى قبل ان يطلبوة منك 
> وتعليق على التوقيع الجديد
> ما اعتقد في حد عاقل وغير حسود ممكن يسيء لشخص باخلاقك

  تسلم ياغالى 
هذا دورنا وبنحاول نؤديه على قدر الامكان 
بالنسبة للتوقيع لم اقصد به نفسى لكن عجبنى الكلام فعشان كده حطيته فى توقيعى

----------


## ahmoo12

الكندى فى الساعة والنص ساعة

----------


## BNM

مسكورين اخواني على سرعه الرد

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> مسكورين اخواني على سرعه الرد

 اخي العزيز 
الرقم 5 على فريم اليوم صحيح لكن هناك بعض الموجات التصحيحية 
اللي ممكن يكون نقاط دخول الشراء منها اقرب الى اللو الظاهر في اليومي
الاخوة الشغالين على فريمات كبيرة مثل اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري 
لازم يكون عندهم مارجن عالى جدا لتحمل الموجات التصحيحية 
وان يكون بالهم طويل اسابيع وربما اشهر لتحقيق الهدف  
اذا على اللونج رن ممكن تدخل ولكن افضل النذر ل 4 ساعات وساعة لمعرفة احتمالية التصحيح

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

اللي دخل معاية على المجنون  
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> المجنون شراء

 نكتفي بـ + 100 نقطة  
والحمد لله

----------


## muhxp

الف شكر لك ياخي الرقم الالكتروني لتجاوبك على سؤالي
ونحمد الله عزوجل بما من علينا

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> الف شكر لك ياخي الرقم الالكتروني لتجاوبك على سؤالي
> ونحمد الله عزوجل بما من علينا

 
نعم الحمد لله على ما من علينا  
الله يكتب لك ما فيه الخير :Asvc:

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

المجنون شراء 
الهدف = 158.40  
-------------------------  ملاحظة : هدف الصفقة يحدده المستثمر

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> المجنون شراء 
> الهدف = 158.40  
> -------------------------  ملاحظة : هدف الصفقة يحدده المستثمر

 
تم وقف الخسارة

----------


## golder

> المجنون شراء 
> الهدف = 158.40  
> -------------------------  ملاحظة : هدف الصفقة يحدده المستثمر

 
ما المقصود بلمجنون ؟ والكيبل ما ركوزهم وشكرا لك

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> ما المقصود بلمجنون ؟ والكيبل ما ركوزهم وشكرا لك

 
المجنون = باوند ين 
الكيبل = باوند دولار
الساحر = دولار ين 
الملكي = يورو باوند
القائد = يورو دولار

----------


## talibs12

الحمدلله صفقة المجنون ربح 100 نقطة تقريبا شكرا اخي رقم لكتروني دولار فرنك لازلت مفعلة. نتأمل الخير فيها بأذن الله تعالى .

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> الحمدلله صفقة المجنون ربح 100 نقطة تقريبا شكرا اخي رقم لكتروني دولار فرنك لازلت مفعلة. نتأمل الخير فيها بأذن الله تعالى .

 الف مبروك اخي  
وعقبال دولار فرنك

----------


## golder

> الف مبروك اخي  
> وعقبال دولار فرنك

 
شكرا لك اخى الرقم بلنسبة للدور  فرنك شراء ؟
 وما الهدف ؟

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> شكرا لك اخى الرقم بلنسبة للدور  فرنك شراء ؟
>  وما الهدف ؟

 دولا ر فرنك  
مقاومة عند 1.1696
اذا كسرها 
ان شاء الله الهدف  1.1651 
------------ 
ولكن انصح بجني الارباح المبكر لانه باتجاه معاكس للترند العام

----------


## golder

ان شاء الله

----------


## BNM

مساء الخير على الجميع.
اخي  الرقم الاكتروني كيف تحسب النقاط 
153.85

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> مساء الخير على الجميع.
> اخي  الرقم الاكتروني كيف تحسب النقاط 
> 153.85

 اهلين يا مساء الخيرات  
ما فهمت قصدك اخي ياليت توضح لي اكثر

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

[quote=semba;904964] 

> يعلم الله اخى عبد العزيز انى لم اهدف الا للمصلحه العامه ولم يكن هدفى استقطاب احد الى موضوعى وخير دليل على ذلك انى بدأت موضوعى بعد ان وضعت طريقتى فى موضوعك وعلى العموم انا اسف لاى تشتيت لاى شخص واعدك الا اضع اى رد اخر بعد الان فى موضوعك

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخ سمبا 
وبكافة الاخوان ولكن انت من البداية وبعنوان موضوعك كان هنالك تهجم حتى على التسمية
ونرحب باي نقاش في استرتيجية الذئب او وللفي على اساس المباديء التي قامت عليها هذة الاسترتيجية العالمية والتي تدرس في معاهد متخصصة وكلفة كورس التدريس فقط 3000 دولار
ورابط الموقع لدراستها هو  www.*wolfewave*.com 
وانا اشرحها كما تعلمتها وطبقتها لفترة طويلة وهذا ما دعاني لفتح هذة الورشة للصالح العام
وخالصة لوجة الله سبحانة وتعالى

----------


## The Crown

فرصة على اليورو فريم الساعة... للمتابعة؟

----------


## SamehKing

يا اخوان الخير ., ارجو المناقشه على المجنون واحتمالات الارتداد او التكمله

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> فرصة على اليورو فريم الساعة... للمتابعة؟

 اخي كراون 
اذا نظرت الى مؤشر الاربع ساعات تجد ان دخول الشراء  لايزال مستمر ويتعمق والذي دخلنا اليوم على الساعة معاة 
لذا يرجى الحذر من البع لان الترند طالع وفي بداية صعودة وبتجة الى 1.35 ثم 1.45
اذا تخطى النقطة الحالية

----------


## س هـ م 666

استاذي عبدالعزيز ابو دية ارجو انك تنزل لنا الفرص مع الشارت وسبب الدخول

----------


## جنان

فعلا صار تشتيت 
ممكن نقول انهم استراتيجيتين منفصلتين لنفس المؤشر .. كل وحده في موضوع منفصل 
أستاذ عبد العزيز .. يا ريت لو كل يوم تضع كم فرصة لايف ، مع شرح لكل واحدة فيهم ليش نعتمد عليها وندخلها، ولو كان هناك فرص [ مخادعة ] يا ريت أيضا توضيح بعض أمثلتها لايف مع التعليل 
شكرا لك، وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## talibs12

استاذ عبد العزيز الى اين يتجه المجنون هل سوف يحصل ارتداد؟؟

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> استاذي عبدالعزيز ابو دية ارجو انك تنزل لنا الفرص مع الشارت وسبب الدخول

 اخي العزيز عند توفر الفرص سانزلها 
واذا راجعت فرص اليوم الظهر ستجد تشارت اليورو والمجنون مرفق
سبب الدخول دائما واح ظهور الرقم 5 وتوافقة مع فريمات اخرى والارتداد
كل ذلك مشروح ارجو دراسة ما كتب اكثر من مرة ولا داعي لكتابتة مرات اخرى 
والهدف من الاسترتيجية ليست التوصيات بل الشرح والمناقشة 
انا بدخل ودائما عندي صفقات مفتوحة وما بقدر كل صفقة ان ارفق التشارت الذي هو امامي 
هو امامكم وممكن الحديث عنة مع الجميع 
ممكن ان نقول مثلا شراء الزوج كذا فريم كذا وعند ذلك كل واحد بفتح اتشارت ولاوم اللى انا شايفة هو والجميع شايفة

----------


## س هـ م 666

مشكور اخي عبدالعزيز وانا طلبت الطلب بسبب التشتيت اللي صار

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> استاذ عبد العزيز الى اين يتجه المجنون هل سوف يحصل ارتداد؟؟

 طبعا الارتداد وارد ويحصل حاليا ولكن ارتداد تصحيحي داخل موجة صاعدة نحن في بدايتها
هذة ليست توصية  
الدخول فقط على المؤشر واكتمال الشروط

----------


## جنان

1- متى نعتبر أن النموذج ناجح ويمكننا الاعتماد عليه على زوج معين في وقت معين على فريم معين؟ 
2- كيف نعرف أن رقم [ 5 ] ثابت الآن ويمكننا الدخول منه بطمأنينة؟

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

اخواني 
اساسيات الدخول شراء اذ كان الترند صاعد
انتظار اول ارتداد واخذ السعر من اول ارتداد 
 مثل الحالة الان مع اغلب الازواج

----------


## a7bab4ever

استاذي ايش رايك في اليورو ين على فريم النص ساعة

----------


## س هـ م 666

> 1- متى نعتبر أن النموذج ناجح ويمكننا الاعتماد عليه على زوج معين في وقت معين على فريم معين؟ 
> 2- كيف نعرف أن رقم [ 5 ] ثابت الآن ويمكننا الدخول منه بطمأنينة؟

  
استاذ عبدالعزيز نتمنى الاجابه على هذا السؤال بعد اذنك

----------


## a7bab4ever

> استاذ عبدالعزيز نتمنى الاجابه على هذا السؤال بعد اذنك

  
شوف الصفحة رقم 135 و 136 بتحصل الجواب مع الشرح بالصور استاذنا عبدالعزيز ما قصر معانا جزاه الله عنا كل خير

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> السلام عليكم... كيفك اخي ابو احسام وشكرا على السؤال عني وعن الاخوان طبعا انا ابوانس سابقا..... اذا رجعت لاخر مشاركاتي يا ابوحسام سوف تعرف لما انا غير موجود معكم في الورشة...واستغرب انت تسال عندما نختفي ولا تعيير مداخلاتنا واسائلتنا اي اهتمام ونحن موجودين معك... انت تحث الاخوان على عدم الدخول بدون الرقم 5 وانا في اخر مشاركاتي اثبت لك بارسال 5 شارتات من النصف ساعة الى اليومي لم يظهر بها رقم خمسة وانت دخلت الصفقة.. والى الان لم تجبني لماذا.... واذا سالناك عن الشارت جوابك هو .. كل واحد امامه شارت بقدر يتفرج عليه.... فعلا نظرنا الى الشارت وقارناه بالتوصيات التي تعطيها.. فهناك اختلاف كبير... بصراحة ابوحسام اذا اردتنا معك فدعنا نفهم اكثر... انت تدخل بناءا على معطيات وامور اخرى غير فقط الالتزام بظهور رقم 5 ... كيف تريدنا ان نتابع مع الاخوان وهناك المئات ممن يدخلون الصفقات بناءا على كلامنا.. يعني بصراحة اخاف ان اقول ان الشروط الان قد اكتملت ونستطيع الدخول...... بالامس مثلا توفرت الشروط على الدولار كندي usdcad على جميع الفريمات ومن دخل خسر الصفقة اكيد لان الرقم 5 زحف اكثر من 400 نقطة قبل ان يرتد..... لذلك يا حبيبنا يا ابوحسام الاستراتيجية تحتاج الى شرح مفصل لكل ما هو غامض حتى يفهم الجميع اكثر ... لان الاستراتيجية من خلال متابعتها ومتابعة توصيات لا تعتمد على اكتمال الشروط 1 ـ2ـ3 ... بالنسبة لي الى الان لم افهم مؤشر الولفي وطريقة عمله ومتى تتوققع ثبات الرقم 5 ... دخولي السابق في المرات السابقة التي حققت مئات النقاط كان بناءا على مؤشر الثلاث مستويات وارتداده من خطوط الترند او نقاط دعم ومقاومة قوية وليس على مؤشر الولفي وطريقتك..... لذلك اخي العزيز ارجو منك توضيح كل التفاصيل وكل ما يساعد الاخوان في فهم الموضوع اكثر.... غدا السبت اشرح كل شيء مرة واحدة.. طبعا انا لا اكون موجودا الا بعد العصر او عند المغرب... لذلك ان تعرف ما ينقص الجميع ... واقول لك... ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه.... فاكمل الشرح والخبايا لكي نتقن الاستراتيجية معك.. فوالله اخجل ان اعمل مع الشباب ويسالني اي احد سؤال ولا استطيع اجابته لانني مش فاهم. فما انتظره منك ان تقوم غدا بشرح كامل ومفصل وواضح بخطوات ترتيبية ومع الشارت  كيف نتوقع فعلا ثبات رقم 5 وما هي التوقعات التي تبني عليها قراراتك بالدخول بالصفقة؟؟؟؟؟ وتاكد عندما اجد اجابة واضحة وصريحة اعتبرني من الجنود الذين يقودون هذه الورشة.... وبتمنالك انت وجميع الاخوان التوفيق اخوك جمال بسيس ابوانس سابقا

 الاخ ابو انس 
من طريقة كلامك وانتقادك الدائم و الذي لايتوقف توقفت عن اعطاء التوصيات 
مع انها اعطت نتائج اكثر من 2000 ربح  نقطة لغاية الان وهي حسب الاستراتيجية
واكتفيت بالشرح والتعليق بما يسمح بة وقتي
اعود واكرر لم ولن اوصي بدون تحقق شروط الاستراتيجية
ولكن هنالك نظرة شاملة وعمومية ونظرة ضيقة على فريم واحد فقط
انظر الى فريم الاربع ساعات ثم الساعة حتى تصل الربع ساعة حيث يبدا التوقع وتشكل الرقم 5 من هنالك وعند تاكدة وتاكد ارتدادة ممكن تدخل

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> والله يا اخي فاقدين الشباب اليوم حتى ابو حسام ملك المرتدات غير موجود 
> صدق ابو حسام الف فرصه تضيع ولا اخسر صفقه

 اخي منير 
مشكلتي ادخل لفترات قصيرة واعلق على بعض المشاركات واخرج ثم اعود
سامحوني قد لا استطيع الاجابة دائما على بعض الاستفسارات واصبح عندي ثقة في كثير من فرسان الاستراتيجية وانت واحد منهم لللاجابة نيابة عني عن بعض الاستفسارات

----------


## جمال بسيس

> الاخ ابو انس اهلا اخي العزيز 
> من طريقة كلامك وانتقادك الدائم و الذي لايتوقف توقفت عن اعطاء التوصيات  الانتقاد البناء لا يفسد للود قضية اخي ابوحسام وتوقفك اعن اعطاء التوصيات هو دليل على صدق كلامي بوجود اختلاف بين التوصية والشارت.
> مع انها اعطت نتائج اكثر من 2000 ربح نقطة لغاية الان وهي حسب الاستراتيجية اذا كانت التوصية حسب الاستراتيجية ما الذي يمنعك ويدعك تتوقف؟؟؟
> واكتفيت بالشرح والتعليق بما يسمح بة وقتي مشكور على كل دقيقة تستغلها للشرح
> اعود واكرر لم ولن اوصي بدون تحقق شروط الاستراتيجية هذا كلام جميل واتمنى ان تكون هناك توصيات حسب الشروط وتكون فوق 2000 نقطة
> ولكن هنالك نظرة شاملة وعمومية ونظرة ضيقة على فريم واحد فقط الصفقة التي دخلتها انت واختلفنا عليها بعثت لك جميع الشارتات من النصف ساعة الى اليومي اذا كانت نظرة شاملة على 5 شارتات في نفس الوقت
> انظر الى فريم الاربع ساعات ثم الساعة حتى تصل الربع ساعة حيث يبدا التوقع وتشكل الرقم 5 من هنالك وعند تاكدة وتاكد ارتدادة ممكن تدخل

 اخي ابوحسام بارك الله فيك.. والله لا انتقد من  اجل الانتقاد فقط ولكنني اريد ان افهم اكثر ويفهم الجميع... يعني الذي افهمه من كلامك الان انه اذا ظهر الرقم 5 على الاربع ساعات والساعة والنصف ساعة والربع ساعة... اراقب الارتداد هنا على الربع ساعة؟؟؟؟؟ هل يجب ان يظهر الرقم 5 على جميع الفريمات؟؟؟؟ اهم فريم يجب ظهور الرقم 5 عليه ما هو؟؟؟ يعني اذا ظهر على النصف ساعة هل يجب ان انتظر ان يظهر على الساعة وعلى الاربع ساعات؟؟؟؟ ارجوا التوضيح اخي وانا اسف اذا مداخلاتي تتضايقك ولكنني اريد ان افهم واستوعب اكثر :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> اخي ابوحسام بارك الله فيك.. والله لا انتقد من اجل الانتقاد فقط ولكنني اريد ان افهم اكثر ويفهم الجميع... يعني الذي افهمه من كلامك الان انه اذا ظهر الرقم 5 على الاربع ساعات والساعة والنصف ساعة والربع ساعة... اراقب الارتداد هنا على الربع ساعة؟؟؟؟؟ هل يجب ان يظهر الرقم 5 على جميع الفريمات؟؟؟؟ اهم فريم يجب ظهور الرقم 5 عليه ما هو؟؟؟ يعني اذا ظهر على النصف ساعة هل يجب ان انتظر ان يظهر على الساعة وعلى الاربع ساعات؟؟؟؟ ارجوا التوضيح اخي وانا اسف اذا مداخلاتي تتضايقك ولكنني اريد ان افهم واستوعب اكثر

 اخي ابو انس 
عند توقعك ان الموجة الحالية شارفت على الانتهاء بناء على احتساب عدد الموجات الداخلية التي تم تكوينها بناء على شرحنا لذلك والذي سنكملة غدا باذن الله
عند ذلك تنظر الى فريم الساعة واذا لم يتكون الرقم 5 تنتقل للفريم الاقل وهكذا حتى تصل الربع ساعة 
وعند تكونة يكون تاكيد ان الموجات الداخلية انتهت لان المؤشر يقيس الانتهاء من 3 موجات نفس الاتجاة وموجتين مرتدات اي 5 موجات
عند تكون الرقم 5 في الربع ساعة تنتقل الى النصف ساعة اذا تكون الرقم 5 يكون تعزيز الدخول 60%
وزيادة في الحيطة تنتقل للساعة اذا تكون يكون تعزيز الدخول 75% واذا توافق ذلك مع الاربع ساعات تكون الصفقة صحيحة بنسبة 90% 
وهنالك نوعين من مؤشرات الذئب 3,2 او 5,3 
اللذي نحن فية الان ونشرحة هو الاول 3,2 وهو للشورت والميديم رن
اما الثاني فهو للونج رن
وسنأتي على شرحة لاحقا  
دمتم وتقبل احترامي وتقديري

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

الصراحه والحقيقة والواقعية و الجديه  
الحق مع اخونا ابو انس (( جمال بسيس ))  
الرقم 5 وفكرة الخمس موجات مره تصيب ومرتين تخيب 
اتمنى انه  ما احد يزعل من الحق

----------


## BNM

أخي ابودية قرأة مشاركتي بخصوص البرنامج

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> الصراحه والحقيقة والواقعية و الجديه  
> الحق مع اخونا ابو انس (( جمال بسيس ))  
> الرقم 5 وفكرة الخمس موجات مره تصيب ومرتين تخيب 
> اتمنى انه ما احد يزعل من الحق

 اخي العزيز 
لكل طريقة ايجابياتها وسلبيلتها وما في طريقة 100% 
وكل واحد ينتقي ما يتماشا مع قناعاتة 
وانا معك ممكن تصيب وممكن تخيب

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> أخي ابودية قرأة مشاركتي بخصوص البرنامج

 نعم اخي ساعمل على ذلك باذن الله 
ولكن بعد عودتي من السفر حيث قد لا اعمل غدا 
حيث التحضير للسفر وعندي التزامات اخرى

----------


## جمال بسيس

> اخي ابو انس 
> عند توقعك ان الموجة الحالية شارفت على الانتهاء بناء على احتساب عدد الموجات الداخلية التي تم تكوينها بناء على شرحنا لذلك والذي سنكملة غدا باذن الله
> عند ذلك تنظر الى فريم الساعة واذا لم يتكون الرقم 5 تنتقل للفريم الاقل وهكذا حتى تصل الربع ساعة 
> وعند تكونة يكون تاكيد ان الموجات الداخلية انتهت لان المؤشر يقيس الانتهاء من 3 موجات نفس الاتجاة وموجتين مرتدات اي 5 موجات
> عند تكون الرقم 5 في الربع ساعة تنتقل الى النصف ساعة اذا تكون الرقم 5 يكون تعزيز الدخول 60%
> وزيادة في الحيطة تنتقل للساعة اذا تكون يكون تعزيز الدخول 75% واذا توافق ذلك مع الاربع ساعات تكون الصفقة صحيحة بنسبة 90% 
> وهنالك نوعين من مؤشرات الذئب 3,2 او 5,3 
> اللذي نحن فية الان ونشرحة هو الاول 3,2 وهو للشورت والميديم رن
> اما الثاني فهو للونج رن
> ...

 مشكور اخي ابوحسام على التوضيح... يعني الان اهم شيء  توافق فريم الاربع ساعات والربع ساعة للدخول الامن.... وما النصف ساعة والساعة الا محطات عبور.... بانتظار  اكمال شرحك غدا باذن الله. ومشكور يا غالي

----------


## BNM

> نعم اخي ساعمل على ذلك باذن الله 
> ولكن بعد عودتي من السفر حيث قد لا اعمل غدا 
> حيث التحضير للسفر وعندي التزامات اخرى

 بتوفيق أن شاء الله

----------


## جمال بسيس

> الصراحه والحقيقة والواقعية و الجديه  
> الحق مع اخونا ابو انس (( جمال بسيس ))  
> الرقم 5 وفكرة الخمس موجات مره تصيب ومرتين تخيب 
> اتمنى انه ما احد يزعل من الحق

  مشكور اخي العزيز.. نحن هنا ننتقد ونتناقش ونتحاور من اجل الصالح العام والفهم الجيد للجميع... واخونا ابوحسام باله طويل وصدره واسع وان شاء الله ان يشرح للجميع النقاط الحساسة لثبات الرقم 5 وما هي بوادر تاكيد ارتداده.. لان اخونا ابوحسام يربطها بامور تحليلة اخرى وليس فقط مجرد تطبيق شروط. بالتوفيق

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> مشكور اخي ابوحسام على التوضيح... يعني الان اهم شيء توافق فريم الاربع ساعات والربع ساعة للدخول الامن.... وما النصف ساعة والساعة الا محطات عبور.... بانتظار اكمال شرحك غدا باذن الله. ومشكور يا غالي

 اخي ابو انس  
بعد كتابة ردي اليك بخصوص تكملة الشرح غدا 
اتصل بي ضيوف من اليمن الشقيق سنسافر معا لمعرض هانوفر وقد لا اتمكن من اكمال الشرح غدا لوجود بعض الالتزامات معهم قبل السفر
لذلك الاسبوع القادم باكملة لم اتمكن من المتابعة معكم 
البركة فيك وفي الاخوان في تكملة المشوار 
وفقكم الله ورعاكم وسدد خطاكم

----------


## جمال بسيس

> اخي ابو انس  
> بعد كتابة ردي اليك بخصوص تكملة الشرح غدا 
> اتصل بي ضيوف من اليمن الشقيق سنسافر معا لمعرض هانوفر وقد لا اتمكن من اكمال الشرح غدا لوجود بعض الالتزامات معهم قبل السفر
> لذلك الاسبوع القادم باكملة لم اتمكن من المتابعة معكم 
> البركة فيك وفي الاخوان في تكملة المشوار 
> وفقكم الله ورعاكم وسدد خطاكم

 بالتوفيق يا ابوحسام وسفر موفق وعودة ميمونة كنت اتمنى ان تطول اجازتك في المانيا لكي نراك... فانت في هانوفر وانا في ميونخ حوالي 450 كم ولا تريد ان تبقى غير 3 ايام........... زيدها يوم وبشرفنا نتعرف عليك اخي ابوحسام :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> بالتوفيق يا ابوحسام وسفر موفق وعودة ميمونة كنت اتمنى ان تطول اجازتك في المانيا لكي نراك... فانت في هانوفر وانا في ميونخ حوالي 450 كم ولا تريد ان تبقى غير 3 ايام........... زيدها يوم وبشرفنا نتعرف عليك اخي ابوحسام

 شكرا جزيلا يا ابن العم 
انت عارف طريقة العمل في المانيا حتى انة المعرض بخلص الخميس ومباشرة طالعين روتردام هولندا والجمعة مساء العودة من امستردام مباشرة للوطن

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> شكرا جزيلا يا ابن العم 
> انت عارف طريقة العمل في المانيا حتى انة المعرض بخلص الخميس ومباشرة طالعين روتردام هولندا والجمعة مساء العودة من امستردام مباشرة للوطن

 تحياتي للجميع والى اللقاء 
اذا كان في العمر بقية

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

صباح الخير  
قرب تحقق هدف شراء اليورو دولار
ندخل شراء بعد الارتداد فقط

----------


## منير الخالدي

صبا الخير ابو حسام وجميع الاخوان

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> صبا الخير ابو حسام وجميع الاخوان

 صباح النور اخ منير

----------


## منير الخالدي

> صباح الخير  
> قرب تحقق هدف شراء اليورو دولار
> ندخل شراء بعد الارتداد فقط

 اخي عندي الشروط مستوفيه فقط على الربع ساعه

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

ارفق الشارت الشروط مستوفية

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

الحمد لله الآن الصفقة رابحة 30 نقطة

----------


## BNM

> الحمد لله الآن الصفقة رابحة 30 نقطة

 السلام عليكم  استاد عبد العزيز 
ماشاء الله موفق ان شاء الله    :015:

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> السلام عليكم  استاد عبد العزيز 
> ماشاء الله موفق ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله يوم خير على الجميع

----------


## simpa2000f

ابو حسام يعني كم الهدف المتوقع  بالنسبه لليورو دولار

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

الان 50 نقطة ربح استفتاح مبارك

----------


## simpa2000f

مجرد تدعيم لكلام الاستاذ ابو حسام لاحظوا الترند المرسوم على السي سي

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

الهدف الاولي حسب طريقة الاخ نديم الذكريات
تقريبا 100 - 120 نقطة
وكل واحد لة الحرية في اخذ ارباحة عند النقطة التي يراها مناسبة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

سوف اضع ستوب متحرك
واعود اليكم ان شاء الله لاحقا
في امان الله

----------


## منير الخالدي

عزيزي ابو حسام هل طبقت الاستراتيجه على الدو جونز 
الرجاء التعليق على الشارت التالي لو سمحت علما انني  
دخلت شراء من بداية الشمعه الثانيه ومححقق لغاية الان  
45 نقطه

----------


## golder

اخى ابوديه ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء شرح مبسط لطريقة رسم الفيبوناتشى وتاثيرها على الاستراتيجية وكيفية العمل عليها

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

وينك اخ خطر 
جاوبني على العام رجاء

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> ابا حسام بارك الله فيك
> ممكن خدمة بسيطة اذا بتريد

 انت تامر اخي  
تفضل

----------


## golder

اهلا اخى ابوحسام واهلا بكل الاعضاء وما شاء الله الاستراتيجية فى استمرار وبلتوفيق باذن الله واسف لعدم تواجدى نظرا لظروف سفر باستمرار ومتابع بصمت معكم بلتوفيق وتحية لكل الاعضاء

----------


## abdulaziz2009

تسلم اخي اباحسام
سمعت انه يوجد دكتور اسمه\ عوض منصور سبق وان اكتشف علاج للسكر من مجموعة اعشاب
ويتواجد في الأردن كما ذكر المصدر!
هل هذا الكلام صحيح ام نه عاري من الصحة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> اهلا اخى ابوحسام واهلا بكل الاعضاء وما شاء الله الاستراتيجية فى استمرار وبلتوفيق باذن الله واسف لعدم تواجدى نظرا لظروف سفر باستمرار ومتابع بصمت معكم بلتوفيق وتحية لكل الاعضاء

 اهلا وسهلا اخي جولدر والف الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> تسلم اخي اباحسام
> سمعت انه يوجد دكتور اسمه\ عوض منصور سبق وان اكتشف علاج للسكر من مجموعة اعشاب
> ويتواجد في الأردن كما ذكر المصدر!
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح ام نه عاري من الصحة

  
ما عندي فكرة لكن رح ابحثلك عن الموضوع كاملا 
وبكرة ان شاء الله بشغلك كل المؤشرات للبحث عنة ومعرفة ترندة 
الف سلامة للمعني بالموضوع وجميع المرضى جميعا

----------


## abdulaziz2009

شكرا سلفاً استاذي الفاضل
جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## golder

اخى ابوحسام ما رايك ب دولار ين انا داخل شؤاء على الديمو والسعر فى انخفاض بماذا تنصح ؟ شكرا لك

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> اخى ابوحسام ما رايك ب دولار ين انا داخل شؤاء على الديمو والسعر فى انخفاض بماذا تنصح ؟ شكرا لك

 السعر سيرتفع

----------


## golder

شكرا اخى عبدالعزيز

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> شكرا اخى عبدالعزيز

 الان ارتفع اكثر من 40 نقطة 
بعد ربح 30 نقطة نضع الستوب 
ونتفرغ للكيبل 
لان الصفقتين عكس بعض

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الباوند دولار اعتقد اكمل موجته التصحيحية  
وش رايك فيه يبو حسام

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الباوند دولار اعتقد اكمل موجته التصحيحية  
> وش رايك فيه يبو حسام

 وعليكم السلام اخي الرقم  
الموجة الحالية دافعة وليست تصحيحية وامامها حتى 1.5550
وبعدها تبدأ الموجة التصحيحية

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> وعليكم السلام اخي الرقم  
> الموجة الحالية دافعة وليست تصحيحية وامامها حتى 1.5550
> وبعدها تبدأ الموجة التصحيحية

 عفوا
1.5535

----------


## خاطر

> لا تقلق اخي التذبذب عالي ومهما كان دخولك ممكن تربح 
> خبرنا كيف دخلت ومن اي سعر

        الله يوفقك ويرزقك    اشكرك اخي الحبيب انا الحمد لله دخلت شراء  من ال 17  والحمد لله طلعت من الصفقه بربح اقتنعت به كثير       الف شكر الك     رزقك الله وفقك ان شاء الله    سااكون متابع الك والقادم احلى  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## المساهم

فرصة بيع :016:  ميبي

----------


## المساهم

فرصة شراء والله اعلم  بحسب شروط الاستراجيه

----------


## golder

والله يا مساهم انتا صواب صح الفرصتين بس فاتوا منى ممتاز تحليلك وربنا يوفقك

----------


## سمير الصاوى

> والله يا مساهم انتا صواب صح الفرصتين بس فاتوا منى ممتاز تحليلك وربنا يوفقك

 السلام عليكم   ممكن تبص على الشارت وتئولى الممؤشرات كده اعداداتها صح ولا انا غلطان   وجزاك الله خير  وكل التقدير لصاحب الموضوع وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء واسئل الله ان يرزقه ويبارك له فى زريته ويرحم والديه واسئلك اللهم ياربى الرحمه لكل المسلمين اللهم امين

----------


## golder

المؤشرات صحيحة جدا وبلتالى اعدادك صحيح جدا وبلتوفيق والى الامام

----------


## mu7amd

هل هناك فرصة على الفرنك دولار؟؟؟

----------


## mu7amd

هل ممكن تغير لون الارقام في مؤشر الذئب 
لاني لااستطيع تميزها من مؤشر الدائري حيث اننها تتداخل

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم.. اكيد انت ما زلت تعمل على المؤشر القديم... خذ هذا المؤشر وفيه يظهر الرقم 5 بشكل كبير والالوان اوضح..

----------


## golder

مرحبا اخى جمال ومنورنا وكل عام وكل الاعضاء بخير

----------


## جمال بسيس

> مرحبا اخى جمال ومنورنا وكل عام وكل الاعضاء بخير

  اهلا اخي العزيز كل عام وانت بخير وللجميع... وسلام خاص للاخ عبدالعزيز ابوحسام. بالتوفيق

----------


## ysewellam

كل عام والكل بخير إن شاءالله....تحياتى للجميع

----------


## منير الخالدي

كل عام وانتم بخير الاخ ابو حسام وابو انس والرقم الكتروني وجميع الشباب

----------


## golder

كل عام وكل الاعضاء بخير وسلام وبالتوفيق للجميع وتحة خاصة لاخونا الكبير صاحب الاستراتيجية الرائعة ابوحسام

----------


## جمال بسيس

> كل عام وانتم بخير الاخ ابو حسام وابو انس والرقم الكتروني وجميع الشباب

 وانت بالف خير يا منير... وكل عام وجميع المسلمين والعرب بخير ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالله قائد

> كل عام وانتم بخير الاخ ابو حسام وابو انس والرقم الكتروني وجميع الشباب

 مع أني لست من الشباب ( راحت علينا )  كل عام وانت وجميع الأخوة بخير

----------


## muhxp

هل يوجد الان اي فرص ممكن الدخول فيها

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

نخرج الان من صفقة بيع اليورو دولار بربح 40 نقطة والحمد لله

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

ننتظر بداية الارتداد للدخول شراء اليورو دولار

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

لاول مرة اعطي توسية على فريم الدقيقة 
الشروط متحققة للدخول شراء 
السبب في اعطاء التوصية فريم الدقيقة هو تقليل الخسارة قدر الامكان في تم عكس الامر للبيع بدل الشراء 
شراء  يورو دولار على سعر 1.3670

----------


## muhxp

كم الهدف والاستب

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> كم الهدف والاستب

 لن اضع ستوب واخذ الربح حسب حركة التشارت 
ولكن لو نزل  20 نقطة اعكس الامر

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> لن اضع ستوب واخذ الربح حسب حركة التشارت 
> ولكن لو نزل  20 نقطة اعكس الامر

 قد يكون الهدف  60 نقطة مقبولا

----------


## muhxp

يعني لما يعكس اغلق صفقة الشراء وافتح صفقة بيع بهدف 60 نقطة

----------


## توفيق12

هل تعتبر هذه فرصة بيع لظهور الرقم 5

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> يعني لما يعكس اغلق صفقة الشراء وافتح صفقة بيع بهدف 60 نقطة

 نعم تم العكس وبربح ايضا

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> هل تعتبر هذه فرصة بيع لظهور الرقم 5

 نعم اخي بامكانك البيع

----------


## muhxp

انا لله الحمد جنيت ربح الششراء 16 نقطو ولله الحمد

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> انا لله الحمد جنيت ربح الششراء 16 نقطو ولله الحمد

 ممتاز في مطاردة الربح الى مالانهاية

----------


## muhxp

هلا في شي صفقات ممكن كامن نتابع فيها

----------


## golder

بارك الله فيك اخى عبدالعزيز وننتظر التطوير

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

السلام عليكم  
توقع حركة اليورو دولار  
1- ارتفاع بسيط لغاية حدود 1.3970 - 1.4050 بعدذلك
2- انخفاض الى حدود 1.3840 - 1.3760 
ويبقى الامر كذلك حتى قرب افتتاح السوق الامريكي حيث ينخفض الى حدود 1.3610 مع قرب الاغلاق
هذة ليست توصية
 مجرد وجه نظر 
و الله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

شكرا اخي عبد العزيز
وبداية اسبوع موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## س هـ م 666

استاذي عبدالعزيز هذه الطريقة خطرت في بالي من مشاركة واتمنى ان تفيد في الشراء او البيع الخط الاحمر    EMA30    Moving avareg

----------


## س هـ م 666

> استاذي عبدالعزيز هذه الطريقة خطرت في بالي من مشاركة واتمنى ان تفيد في الشراء او البيع الخط الاحمر EMA30 Moving avareg

 ويفضل فريم 30دقيقه و الساعه لثباته

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> ويفضل فريم 30دقيقه و الساعه لثباته

 اسلوب ممتاز لتحديد نقاط الكسر والارتداد
وفقك الله وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## muhxp

هل هناك اي فرص ممكن الدخول فيها الان

----------


## توفيق12

> استاذي عبدالعزيز هذه الطريقة خطرت في بالي من مشاركة واتمنى ان تفيد في الشراء او البيع الخط الاحمر EMA30 Moving avareg

  
ياريت المؤشؤ اخي

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> هل هناك اي فرص ممكن الدخول فيها الان

 ممكن بيع الباوند دولار من سعر1.4860
ممكن بيع المجنون من سعر133.36

----------


## mohands_moslim

> ممكن بيع الباوند دولار من سعر1.4860
> ممكن بيع المجنون من سعر133.36

 موفق ان شاء الله بس فين الاستوب يا أخى  :016:  
واخالفك ايضا ان المجنون الى صعود مجرد وجهه نظر وليست توصيه  :Big Grin:

----------


## golder

تم الدخول بيع مجنون وبيع باوند دولار وهم الان فى صعود ما رايك اخى ابوحسام مع العلم الدخول ديمو لحين الدراسة اخوانى الاعضاء

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> موفق ان شاء الله بس فين الاستوب يا أخى  
> واخالفك ايضا ان المجنون الى صعود مجرد وجهه نظر وليست توصيه

 شكرا اخي المهندس  
وجودك معنا يشرفنا 
نحن الان ندرس الدخول بناء على تحديد بداية الموجات الدافعة واهدافها ( طبعا ديمو )
اي نسير مع الموجة الدافعة الحالية والتي اعتقد ان نهايتها قد يكون 130 والله اعلم

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> تم الدخول بيع مجنون وبيع باوند دولار وهم الان فى صعود ما رايك اخى ابوحسام مع العلم الدخول ديمو لحين الدراسة اخوانى الاعضاء

 اخي يوسف 
صعود 10  او 20 او حتى 50 نقطة في المجنون او الباوند امر طبيعي فلا تقلق
اذا عكس الترند بشكل حقيقي سوف اشير الى ذلك باغلاق الصفقة وعكسها

----------


## golder

شكرا اخى العزيز وفى انتظار اشاراتك وشكرا لك وجزاك الله انتا وكل اولادك واسرتك بكل خير ورزقك الله من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> ممكن بيع الباوند دولار من سعر1.4860
> ممكن بيع المجنون من سعر133.36

 الان ربح في حدود 200 نقطة في الصفقتين

----------


## منير الخالدي

> شكرا اخي المهندس  
> وجودك معنا يشرفنا 
> نحن الان ندرس الدخول بناء على تحديد بداية الموجات الدافعة واهدافها ( طبعا ديمو )
> اي نسير مع الموجة الدافعة الحالية والتي اعتقد ان نهايتها قد يكون 130 والله اعلم

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :015:  :015:

----------


## golder

شرح رائع اخى الجميل عبدالعزيز وبلتوفيق ان شاء الله وسنة قادمة خير عليك وعلى كل الاعضاء باذن الله واتمنى التعمق اكتر فى المؤشرات الجديدة نظرا لكثرتها وشرحها تفصليا قريبا ان شاء الله ومن الان حتى الشرح ارجة منك اخى ابوحسام تحديد على انه مؤشر يتم التعامل والدخول سؤاء بيع او شراء وشكرا لك وفقك الله

----------


## نجم برقة

ما شاء الله اخي ابوحسام تحليل واضافات جيدة للخطة ولكن بالنسبة للشارت بالامكان ان يظهر عليه فقط مؤشر او مؤشرين والباقي يكفي شرح مهمته وحتى يكون شكل الشارت واضح وبسيط وحتى لا يراه الاخر وكانه لوحة سيريالية لسلفدور دالي .. عذرا مزحة

----------


## mohammedsat

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا نزلت المؤشرات والتمب الاخير لكن لا تظهر لدي الاسهم الصغيره ولا سيقنال بار 
اتمنى ترفعها من جديد او اي احد من الاخوان يرسلها لي مشكورا

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

هذا التمبلت مع المؤشرات   
كما ارجو من المشرفين نقل التمبلت والمؤشرات الى الصفحة الاولى   
وشكرا

----------


## a7bab4ever

ابصراحة هذه  الاستراتيجية اكثر من رائعة وان شاء الله ساحاول اكرس وقتي لاتقانها ولم استطع من قبل لكثرة انشغالي

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> اخواني اتمنى المساعدة لاني نزلت المؤشرات الجديدة من مشاركة البرفسور الكبير استاذ عبد العزيز بس التامبلت ما حصلته ارجو منكم ارفاق التاميلت ارجو المساعده

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/984637-3454-post.html

----------


## a7bab4ever

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/984637-3454-post.html

 تسلم  :Asvc:   
عندي اسبوع اجازة وبحاول باذن الله افهم كل اسرارها باذن الله  :Big Grin:

----------


## hmd

سؤال للاخوة المتابعين للاستراتيجية 
اي الفريمات افضل للاستخدام ؟

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اسف اخواني لانني لم استطع الاجابة على استفساراتكم
حاولت بالامس و اليوم الدخول الى المنتدى ولكن للاسف لم استطع بكافة الطرق والان استطعت الدخول من كمبيوتر عام وقد نجحت ولا ادري ما السبب هل هو ال ip الخاص بي  مشكلة ام ان المشكلة عامة

----------


## a7bab4ever

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اسف اخواني لانني لم استطع الاجابة على استفساراتكم
> حاولت بالامس و اليوم الدخول الى المنتدى ولكن للاسف لم استطع بكافة الطرق والان استطعت الدخول من كمبيوتر عام وقد نجحت ولا ادري ما السبب هل هو ال ip الخاص بي مشكلة ام ان المشكلة عامة

  
نتمنى ان تحل المشكلة مع اني اشوف المنتدى فاضي كانها مشكله عامه والله اعلم

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اسف اخواني لانني لم استطع الاجابة على استفساراتكم
> حاولت بالامس و اليوم الدخول الى المنتدى ولكن للاسف لم استطع بكافة الطرق والان استطعت الدخول من كمبيوتر عام وقد نجحت ولا ادري ما السبب هل هو ال ip الخاص بي  مشكلة ام ان المشكلة عامة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبحان الله وافق دخولك من كمبيوتر عام الانتهاء من تحديثات للمنتدى   
السبب اخي ليس ايبي وانما هو تحديثات للمنتدى و قد توقف من امس

----------


## سمير صيام

المشكلة عامة لانه فى تحديثات للمنتدى

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> المشكلة عامة لانه فى تحديثات للمنتدى

 الف شكر اخي سمير  
مع شكري الخاص لكافة الاخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع والذي اصبح من اشهر واصدق المنتديات العالمية وذلك بفضل الله ومجهوداتكم واخلاقكم العالية

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

اخواني الاعزاء 
بما ان الاسترتيجية تعتمد على المتابعة المستمرة لحركة السعر على الشارت وبدون ستوب 
( اغلاق او عكس الصفقات عند الاشارة المعاكسة لاشارة الدخول ) 
وعند فتح عدة صفقات او متابعة السعر على فريمات مختلفة 
اقترح ان تكون المتابعة حسب الشارت المرفق

----------


## عبد العزيز ابودية

> سؤال للاخوة المتابعين للاستراتيجية 
> اي الفريمات افضل للاستخدام ؟

 الفريم اخي العزيز حسب متابعتك  اذا كنت متابع جيد ممكن استخدام فريم الدقيقة  للدخول المبكر في الصفقات مع بداية الارتداد وممكن متابعة الفريمات الاخرى للاستمرار في الصفقة او الخروج المبكر 
للمحافظة على الارباح

----------


## المنسيه

اذا امكن رفع المؤشرات من جديد. اكون شاكره ومقدره

----------


## slim-shady

أرجو رفع المؤشرات مرة اخرى .. المؤشر الموجود حاليا لايظهر الرقم 5 او  4 اطلاقا .. ما تبخلوا يا شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## SKY FALL

المؤشر فى المرفقات .. واذا لم يظهر فقط غير الفريم وارجع للفريم المستخدم هيظهر الرقم 5 ان شاء الله

----------

